# Forum Banning Game



## Road Guy

OK trying a new one out..

Your objective is to ban the poster above you..

for example

Post 1. Game Starting Post

Post 2. Banned for starting the stupidest thraad known to eb.com

Post 3. Banned for spelling thread wrong

Post 4. etc, etc, etc,

and you have to quote the previous thread.......


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned four trying something knew


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Banned four trying something knew


Banned for not following the rules.


----------



## Road Guy

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banned four trying something knew
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for not following the rules.
Click to expand...

Banned for sharpshooting....


----------



## Flyer_PE

Road Guy said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banned four trying something knew
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for not following the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banned for sharpshooting....
Click to expand...

Banned for starting a game where the maximum multiple quote limit will be reached before the end of the first page.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Flyer_PE said:


> Banned for starting a game where the maximum multiple quote limit will be reached before the end of the first page.


Banned for not knowing how to remove too many quotes from his reply.


----------



## blybrook PE

Dexman PE said:


> Banned for not knowing how to remove too many quotes from his reply.


Banned for calling the owner names.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for living in a place where hell actually freezes over.


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike PE said:


> Banned for living in a place where hell actually freezes over.


Banned fer still not following da rules


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for living in a place where hell actually freezes over.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned fer still not following da rules
Click to expand...

Banned for trying to get banned for misspelling stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for hugging trees


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Banned for hugging trees


Banned for living in an armpit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for being a spammer


----------



## Flyer_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Banned for being a spammer


Banned for inability to use the quote function.


----------



## Dark Knight

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Road Guy

-----Quote don't work on phone----

Banned for talking like my mom...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for bringing your mom into the argument


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for not finding a weigh two include bacon


----------



## Road Guy

Banned for using the wrong f'n way


----------



## csb

Banned for overuse of y'all.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned four bying a hybrid


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> Banned four bying a hybrid




banned for putting way to much effort into being annoying with homophones


----------



## csb

Banned for oversweetness of cheeks


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> Banned for oversweetness of cheeks




banned for not being able to acquire satellites for more than 5 years...


----------



## csb

Banned for being under the height limit.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not publicly stating a height limit


----------



## csb

Banned for being from New Jersey.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not shutting up your legs


----------



## Supe

Banned for a love interest with a fellow EB'er (Matt).


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> Banned for a love interest with a fellow EB'er (Matt).




Banned for dragging me into this love fest.


----------



## blybrook PE

matt267 said:


> Banned for dragging me into this love fest.


Banned for not studying


----------



## csb

Banned for being hours behind the rest of us.


----------



## Supe

Banned for accusing previous post of being hours behind, but having "there's no rush" as the first words in her avatar.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for writing too much to ban someone


----------



## envirotex

banned for being over the post limit


----------



## Supe

Banned for extensive inner-state travel.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for his fear of snakes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for being stupid in the NFL thread.


----------



## blybrook PE

Edit - banned for watching nfl on a computer


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for confusing me with KF


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Banned for being stupid in the NFL thread.


banned for rooting for the wrong manning


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for being stupid in the NFL thread.
> 
> 
> 
> banned for rooting for the wrong manning
Click to expand...

Banned for going out of order


----------



## Supe

Banned for being too thin.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for banning in the wrong thread


----------



## blybrook PE

Edit - Banned for tree carnage


----------



## Dark Knight

Banned for editing.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for thinking batman is superb


----------



## Dark Knight

Banned for not thinking Batman is superb.


----------



## Supe

Banned for superfluous use of "superb"


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for making me get my dictionary


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike PE said:


> banned for making me get my dictionary


banned for owning a dictionary


----------



## Supe

Banned for disappointing Webster


----------



## blybrook PE

banned for missing races


----------



## Road Guy

Banned for banning for races more than once in a day


----------



## Supe

Banned for being raceist.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for not being able to spell


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for being ironic


----------



## blybrook PE

banned for driving a bee


----------



## csb

Banned for being a "bear."

(Not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for alliteration.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Banned for the hell of it.


----------



## csb

Banned for overconsumption of Twizzlers.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Banned for denying me of my twizzlers.


----------



## csb

Banned for making it with eb.com's sister.


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for not making a ladies of eb calendar.


----------



## csb

Banned for impersonating Pitbull.


----------



## blybrook PE

banned for blowing her engine


----------



## csb

Banned for hanging with Sarah Palin


----------



## Road Guy

Banned for NOT hanging with Sarah Palin


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for not hanging with Bristol Palin


----------



## csb

Banned for hanging in Bristol Palin


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for wearing glasses


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for being a four eyes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned because I said so


----------



## cement

Banned because yo momma


----------



## envirotex

banned for always being in a meeting


----------



## cement

Banned for not telling about meeting


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for meeting about red lines


----------



## Dark Knight

Banned because I am super/extra/mega happy tonight.


----------



## cement

Banned because you should go celebrate!


----------



## csb

Banned because I got stopped for blasting on I-70.


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for blasting on I-70.


----------



## csb

Banned for failed erection.


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for bringing up what was _supposed_ to be a secret.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for keeping secrets


----------



## Supe

Banned for being a tattle-tale


----------



## Dark Knight

Banned for using tattle-tale (what the heck is that?)


----------



## csb

acusetas

Like when your kids are playing in the house and someone sits on someone else and the one sat upon says, "I'm telling mom!" That kid is the tattle tale. 

Banned for making me think too hard.


----------



## blybrook PE

banned for thinking too hard


----------



## Road Guy

csb said:


> acusetas
> 
> Like when your kids are playing in the house and someone sits on someone else and the one sat upon says, "I'm telling mom!" That kid is the tattle tale.
> 
> *Banned for making me think too hard. *


----------



## Dark Knight

Banned for nothing.

Thanks Csb


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned for thanking CSB


----------



## csb

Banned for living at such a low altitude.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for still not having a working car


----------



## Supe

Banned for defying the limits of the human body while peeing.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for attempting to keep up with tony horton


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for NOT keeping up with Tony Horton.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for thinking Aaron Rodgers is ELIte


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for knowing who Aaron Rodgers is.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not having a pro football team....

......and for having empty growlers.


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for emptying said growlers and not offering to refill!


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not offering to share the wood chipper for my MIL


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for not going Fargo on her a$$


----------



## csb

Banned for crimes against nature.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for not accepting the diversity of others.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for being a Texan.


----------



## csb

Banned for not taking the bus.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for eating cake


----------



## Supe

Banned for not letting the nice lady eat her kid's cake.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned four spending two much money on yer car


----------



## csb

Banned for automotive jealousy


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for talking about yourself right now.


----------



## csb

Banned for disrespecting a long-term member.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned for not using more recycled dinosaurs...


----------



## csb

Banned for choosing the more fuel efficient Transformer.


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for not listening to the cars speaking to her.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not chipping mohr trees this weekend


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for not spelling worth a shit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned for explicit language


----------



## NJmike PE

banned because his netflix was hacked


----------



## csb

Banned for trying to take The Banhammer's name in his profile.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not liking it


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for not assisting with feeding the limbs into the wood chipper this past weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for not sending flyer PE to get me


----------



## blybrook PE

banned for not providing his own transportation to assist.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for living two dam far away


----------



## csb

Banned for marrying up.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for being jealous


----------



## csb

Banned for working at an office with this technology:


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not having that to complain about


----------



## TESTY

Banned for dead hamster smell in your office


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned for not cleaning up dead hamster smell


----------



## envirotex

Banned for knowing what dead hamsters smell like.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for not working this week


----------



## csb

Banned for eb.com forum rule #116.


----------



## Road Guy

Banned cause Smashmouth is playing on the radio right now.....


----------



## csb

DAMNIT. They were on the episode of What's New Scooby Doo my kid was watching this morning as well.

Banned for gluten content.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for buying into the gluten nonsense.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not liking how I spell


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned for blaming the messenger


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not taking ownership of your comment.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not posting enough lately


----------



## Dark Knight

Banned for keeping tabs on who posts or not.


----------



## csb

Banned for not submitting your Mr. February picture for the calendar yet.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for getting made up like an 1800's prostitute


----------



## blybrook PE

banned for not giving Matt credit for studying!


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for giving an enviro credit


----------



## matt267 PE

banned for hating trees.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for hugging them


----------



## blybrook PE

banned for not going ape on more trees with the axe


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for encouraging Mike.


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for NOT studying!


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for also encouraging me.


----------



## Dark Knight

Banned for needing encouraging.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for being a Floridian


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for killing the game.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for bringing it back to life


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for seriously not banning Matt


----------



## cement

banned for encouraging banning


----------



## blybrook PE

banned for posting a winter storm warning from January in the weather thread


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for believing everything you read on the internet.


----------



## TESTY

Banned for creating something unbelievable.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for thinking I'm Al Core, who created the internet.


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for misspelling "Gore"


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for being the spelling Nazi.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for bringing Nazi's into this.


----------



## TESTY

Banned for acting like Hitler

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzHvfNr25fQ&amp;list=RDZzHvfNr25fQ#t=0


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for mentioning the Furher


----------



## Dark Knight

Banned for mentioning him again.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned because no one else did on over 2 weeks


----------



## PeeWee

banned for not keeping thread active


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for getting caught in a thearter


----------



## PeeWee

banned for taking a picture of it!


----------



## Road Guy

Banned for having a big adventure


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned for being the man


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for a leaking axle boot


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not helping dex patch his leak.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not helping.

18K!!! (for the second time)


----------



## goodal

Banned for having nothing to do but post on EB.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for calling Mike out on his 18k mostly spam posts.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for drawing attention to my spamming skills

(I wonder if I admin could give me a break down of exactly how many posts are as a result of the spam threads)


----------



## Dark Knight

Banned for having mad spamming skillzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned for excessive use of the "Z" key.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not realizing he's sleeping.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned for not passing the PE yet


----------



## matt267 PE

banned for having too many letters after your name.


----------



## goodal

Banned for not knowing what them letters mean.


----------



## matt267 PE

banned for not spamming enough.


----------



## Road Guy

banned because its Tuesday again


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not giving Tuesday credit for being closer to Friday then Monday is.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for banning the boss


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned for not posting anywhere except spam threads


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for making false accusations


----------



## matt267 PE

banned for being in denial of your spamming ways.


----------



## goodal

Banned for not appreciating my work ethic.


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for having work ethics


----------



## envirotex

Banned for being poster #196 in this thread.

Winner, winner. Chicken dinner.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for banning a bear.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for still not studying.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not producing a picture of one's self in a PiMP suit


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for wanting to see his PE-ness

:bananalama:


----------



## TESTY

Banned for his PE-ness too small


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for reviving an old thread


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for letting this thread die.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for drinking beer on an empty stomach.


----------



## matt267 PE

banned for not appreciating a cheap drunk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for being a cheap drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not having the results yet.


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for not taking the test


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for not movie your fence


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for having violent kids. (one smashed another's fingers in a door)


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for being dex


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for being a McFly.


----------



## P-E

Banned for upgrading to 3.0


----------



## Dleg

Banned due to post-lunch farts.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for being from the future


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for voting for Chris Christie.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for hating on fatsos


----------



## cement

Banned for buying him lunch.

and dinner, and breakfast (on April 15)


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for being in a meeting.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for still having beer in your glass.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not swinging your ban hammer more often


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for making people cry.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for sympathizing with them


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

knight1fox3 said:


> Banned for still having beer in your glass.








Banned for not understanding beer in the glass.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for still having beer in your glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for not understanding beer in the glass.
Click to expand...


Banned for not following the damn rules of this game.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for calling someone out who's trying to have some fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for sounding all butthurt and stuff.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for spamming and not studying.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for calling me out.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for taking over two years to study for that exam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for pointing the obvious.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned so you can come back as Ken 4.0


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for knowing that we can't change our screen names yet telling me to do so.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for being from Ohio


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not banning Ken for not being able to change his screen name.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for not posting in the proper results waiting thread.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for taunting admin


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for calling me an admin.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not aspiring to be more than a mod.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not aspiring to be better than an admin, such as a Jedi.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not coming over to the dark side


----------



## cement

banned for a lack of midichlorians


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for using big words.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for your lack of "faith"


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for being a force for good.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Banned for setting the cut score


----------



## cement

banned for asking about the cut score


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Banned for not telling me the cut score


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for causing this thread to stop since May.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for reviving a dead thread.


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for getting banned.


----------



## Road Guy

Banned for not liking scuba diving


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for being a Falcons fan


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for still admitting to being from New Jersey


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned from not being funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not getting it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for failing the PE


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for trying to predict the future and being wrong.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for denying the inevitable.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for having the same motto as the Chicago Bears.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for reviving this thread.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for duplicate post.



Dexman PE PMP said:


> Banned for reviving a dead thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not making me a moderator yet.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for questioning kf's intellect


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for not knowing he's a Jedi master.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Banned for choosing to live in NJ.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for pimping my ideas.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for ending everyone's interest in this thread. 

Frickin Ken.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for lack of an animated avatar...


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for having random numbers in your name.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for even thinking you can ban fox.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for wasting time not studying for April.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Banned for wasting time not studying for April.


Banned for not paying attention in the star wars thread


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for having rules in the spam thread.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for still not studying.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> Banned for still not studying.


Banned because Ken.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned because of a lack of originality


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned because you're all still noobs


----------



## thekzieg

banned because you're too old for this shit


----------



## NJmike PE

banned because you are a crazy cat lady


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not actually banning anyone yet.


----------



## P-E

Banned because you think he can ban


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned because you think he can't.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because I can't spam right now.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Banned because I can't spam right now.


Banned because you let Glockjacket take it to this level


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for being ok with the absence of spamming


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Banned because you couldn't post fast enough and I ended up double posting


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for playing fast and loose with the simple _simple_ rules of the spam thread.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

banned for not sympathizing


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for causing a situation wherein I've had to be productive for the past 3/4 hour.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for not knowing there is more to this site than the spam thread.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for not helping me get access to the girls forum


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Banned for not helping me get access to the girls forum


Banned for not helping ME get access to the girls forum.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Banned for not helping ME get access to the girls forum.


Banned for not having man card.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for being unapologetic


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for thinking guys know how to apologize.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for assuming Glock doesn't know how to apologize


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for expecting an apology when it was clearly your fault.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

banned because i have apologized


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for violating Gibbs' Rule #6 which states: "Never say you're sorry. It's a sign of weakness."


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for watching that show.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Banned for being from OH.


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for playing with wood.


----------



## Guest

Banned for living close to Sarah Palin


----------



## Road Guy

^ actually banned....


----------



## knight1fox3

LMAO!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for enabling that behavior


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for calling out KF


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned because you can't call out KF


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because you once called out RG and lost.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for not making that a Johnny Dangerously reference.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned because the spam thread is locked again and I need a distraction


----------



## Patrick1441 PE

Banned for flagrant use of cats as a profile photo


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not respecting the crazy cat lady.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE

matt267 said:


> Banned for not respecting the crazy cat lady.


Banned for causing people to give me funny looks while I chuckle at this mental image:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for having a poor mental image of cat ladies.

\https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch00H2aaA3s


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for posting a cat video.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for thinking that grad school was a good idea


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for playing with fire


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for not going to the Dark Side


----------



## scatsob

Banned for using the overused Star Wars reference "dark side"


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

banned for not respecting your eb board superiors


----------



## scatsob

Banned for not realizing that we are all inferior.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for not uploading a profile photo.


----------



## scatsob

Banned for not considering that I might have and it is a white silhouette on dark background.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for uploading a profile photo after being called out for not having a profile photo.


----------



## scatsob

Banned for banning me for uploading a profile photo after being called out for not having a profile photo...banning.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for banning someone who banned you for not being banned after being banned.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for posting nonsense


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned because I can.


----------



## scatsob

Banned because


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for not giving  a reason for banning someone.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for creating bad reasons for banning someone.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Banned for creating bad reasons for banning someone.


Banned for not actually banning someone in this thread when you have the power to do so.


----------



## scatsob

Banned for liking Audi, ewwwwwwww


----------



## envirotex

Banned for being an actual rocket scientist.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

envirotex said:


> Banned for being an actual rocket scientist.


Banned for not banning the previous posted because they expressed dislike for Audis, choosing their rocketry interests as the  focus of their ban worthiness.


----------



## scatsob

Banned for still liking Audi


----------



## scatsob

Annnnnd....I'm going to ban myself for being an asshole.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for banning an asshole


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Banned for banning an asshole


Banned for banning an asshole.


----------



## Wolverine

Audi driver said:


> Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for banning an asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for banning an asshole.
Click to expand...

Banned, with prejudice, for being redundant.


----------



## scatsob

Banned for banning with prejudice, without prejudice.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for not posting in other threads.


----------



## scatsob

Banned for apparently getting to live in New Zealand.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for not knowing I was moving to NZ


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for having a car that's too loud in NZ


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for owning a mini-van.


----------



## Dleg

banned for building the ultimate gaming rig just to play Minivan Simulator.


----------



## Guest

banned because dogs in t shirts are supid


----------



## Road Guy

^- Actually Banned!


----------



## Dleg

LOL!  

^banned for adminning while drunk on cheap margaritas.


----------



## scatsob

Banned for having your PE


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for not spelling P.E. properly


----------



## Dleg

^Banned for bitching about someone else's spelling of P.E. when he spells it the same way in his screen name


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for not recognizing the irony of the ban game.


----------



## scatsob

Banned because of electrical engineering.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for mocking the best degree.


----------



## scatsob

Banned for not acknowledging underwater basket weaving as the best degree.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for not having said underwater basket weaving degree


----------



## Dleg

Banned for having the initials PMP after his name, but not actually pimpin it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for hatin the player, not the game.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for disrespecting our future president.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned because we already have a crazy cat lady.


----------



## Dleg

Banned for banning someone based solely on pussy 

...cats


----------



## scatsob

Banned for underwhelming vulgarity.


----------



## Rebelry09

Banned for having "cats" in his username


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for not having an avitar.


----------



## Rebelry09

Banned because there is no "i" in avatar.... or team


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for breaking the number one rule of EB - Do not correct spelling or grammar.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned four miss speling eazy wurds.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for writing like @NJmike PE


----------



## scatsob

Banned for not being LEED AP and CEM. Seriously, is this amateur hour?


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned, just because


----------



## Dleg

Banned for triggering people who have been bullied on the internet for spelling and grammar mistakes before.


----------



## Dleg

^Self banned for neglecting to check the next page before posting.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for being long-winded


----------



## Dleg

Banned for failing to provide supporting documentation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for making us fill out 15 different Federal forms to ban him


----------



## Dleg

banned for attempting to leave the US with forms unfilled


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not being our president elect.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for not grabbing em where it counts


----------



## P-E

Banned for being too PC to say pussy


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for being derogatory towards felines.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for caring.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for bitching out on the spam thread


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for making the spam goal unattainable


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for not stepping up to the challenge


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for thinking it's a challenge.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for bumping this thread.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Banned for not using the 3 word minimum in Spamathon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for trying to enforce spamathon rules.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for deleting the spam thread.


----------



## User1

banned for still commenting on said deleted spam thread 

i blame @Ship Wreck PE


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for having newly pink hair that just looks too good.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for starting an unsanctioned spam thread spinoff


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not participating appropriately in said unsanctioned spam thread.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for not banning certain individuals


----------



## User1

Banned for thinking that getting banned might be exciting

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for going to bed at 9pm

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for giving multiple reasons to get banned in a row without letting others give reasons too

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for being disparaging toward little old ladies.


----------



## User1

Banned for being reasonably awake at 1:45am because you're a little old lady and went to bed at 9pm

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for going back to sleep because hashtag oldlady

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## leggo PE

fireguy said:


> Banned for writing hashtag instead of #


banned for not fighting harder to make today's youth know the "#" symbol as the pound symbol and not the hashtag symbol.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for hanging around the CA Results thread too much.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for having guy in your username.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for wearing a stupid eye patch


----------



## Voomie

Banned for calling my eyepatch stupid.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for being from OH.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being a PE

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for PEing your pants

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Banned for carrying your embosser in front pocket of your pants.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not using a pun.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for taking all of the leftover office pizza from lunch today (especially impressive since you're in LA, and I'm in SF).


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for making me feel super creeped out by myself!


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

banned for being creepy


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for becoming a supporting member before I did.


----------



## User1

banned for being a hashtag winner


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being a hashtag loser

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## P-E

Banned because you should know it's _the_Julie.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because you should know it's thejulie*_PE*.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being a know it all.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for being a baller

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being an OG

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for not spamming when you had the chance.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for the wrong flavor of spam. The correct one pistachio.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not actually having any banning powers.

:Chris:


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not using yours more often.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not being banned by someone with more banning powers


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not making noobs cry during the Oct 2016 exam cycle.


----------



## User1

banned for sharing that there are different quantities of banning powers


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being the 444th reply to this thread.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for living in a state which will eventually fall off into the ocean


----------



## User1

banned for eating smoke


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not being to like posts


----------



## Voomie

Banned for incorrect grammar

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for pointing out incorrect grammar


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for knowing more than you should about physics.


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Banned for knowing more than you should about physics.


banned for thinking there's such a thing as knowing more than one should about physics


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for spamming at work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for calling her out for that.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for being about to get banned.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned because I feel like it


----------



## User1

banned for telling a client to have a *great* weekend, and getting the response to only have a *good* weekend, and experiencing the struggle that follows while trying to keep from having the amount of awesome that upgrades good to great, this weekend.


----------



## User1

banned for messaging an ex


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for double posting where it's strictly prohibited.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not actually banning her.


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for spamming on a Friday night.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for NOT spamming on a Friday night.


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for making me wish I was off of work already.


----------



## User1

Banned for not being off work already

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being a hard worker and making us PEs look bad.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for good typing on a Friday night and not participating in the Drunk Tank.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not having a drinking problem.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for saying once that you weren't allowed to drink because you had a problem and called shenanigans and now you say there is no problem well what is it do we need to have an eb intervention? I hope you read that all in one breath because that's how I typesaid it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for using a run on sentence.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for acting like I didn't use a run on sentence on purpose!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being full of sass!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for hatin' on her sass.


----------



## TNSparky

Banned for breaking wind multiple times during hours 6 and 7 during exam.     :dunno:      :mf_Flush:


----------



## User1

Banned for referring to toots as breaking wind

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being the tooting queen.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for getting the song "tooting queen" by ahha stuck in my head!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Banned for complaining that a non Christmas song is stuck in your head.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for complaining about Christmas music.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for wearing an ugly Christmas sweater on a day other than designated ugly Christmas sweater day

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not knowing that it was a Christmas onesie.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

Banned for assuming he's an ass-man


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for using profanity.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for not inviting us to the island for christmas


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for thinking an invitation is required.


----------



## User1

Banned for still not extending an invitation. Also for not offering flowered necklaces.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames

Banned for assuming we'd all want flowered necklaces.


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for not knowing they're called leis.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

RickJames said:


> Banned for assuming we'd all want flowered necklaces.


Banned for assuming we wouldn't want to get lei-ed.


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for using an overused pun.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for not appreciating a pun regardless of its overuse


----------



## Voomie

Banned for banning someone for a pun related reason.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for banning someone for banning someone for a pun related reason

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

Banned for triple banning.

It's like a double negative.


----------



## User1

envirotex said:


> Banned for triple banning.
> It's like a double negative.


Which means it's a positive? So #winning? Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not giving me advice on how to save this poor, sad-looking plant that I ordered online and that arrived looking like a wet rag.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

leggo said:


> Banned for not giving me advice on how to save this poor, sad-looking plant that I ordered online and that arrived looking like a wet rag.


Banned for not having a green thumb.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Banned for not having a green thumb.


Banned for sticking your thumb somewhere that turned it green.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not being sensitive to his potential color blindness.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

JHW 3d said:


> Banned for not being sensitive to his potential color blindness.


Banned for not acknowledging it by it's proper name: Severe Hue Identification Trait.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for talking SHlT.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for never being around anymore


----------



## RickJames

Banned for harassment.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for bringing up attendance.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Voomie said:


> Banned for bringing up attendance.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Banned for skipping posts.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for making me follow the rules.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for pouting

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for spamming and not working.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for thinking spamming is not hard work


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for not using a period.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for talking about periods.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for the love of...


----------



## Voomie

Banned for having emotions. Engineers are cold, unfeeling and indifferent to the complaints from their clients that want to do something stupid because it will save money.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for still wearing that stupid eye patch


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for obsession with said eye patch.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for hatin' on the eye patch. Now where's the rum?


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for not taking the Power exam


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for thinking the power is hard.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for thinking any of these are hard.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for not being punny about things being hard.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for not doing anything to relieve us of the _hard_ topic at hand...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for going there.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for picking on phatty


----------



## User1

Banned for causing crickets. 

For some reason, Beyoncé came up as an image search for the phrase "bringing crickets". Therefore I did not use said phrase. Sorry bey.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for bringing up Queen B.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being a possible Belieber.


----------



## User1

Banned for suggesting that anyone beliebs


----------



## Voomie

Banned for mentioning a Canadian.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not living on the Pacific Coast.


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for living in California.


----------



## User1

Banned for not choosing a direction


----------



## Voomie

Banned for making someone be specific. We are engineers, we work on vague guesswork.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for not waving your hands in a gesture while saying that

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for not telepathically knowing that I'm officially moving to Madison.


----------



## User1

Banned for moving to Madison

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for shaming him for his moving decision.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for calling her a him

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thejulie_PE said:


> Banned for calling her a himSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Banned for stereotyping gender.


----------



## User1

Banned for not wearing an ugly Christmas sweater on ugly Christmas sweater day

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not having dyed your hair blue yet.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not letting her make up her own damn mind.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not fixing all of the poorly designed intersections in California.


----------



## JHW 3d

leggo said:


> Banned for not fixing all of the poorly designed intersections in California.


Banned for not being realistic.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not realizing that the poor design is a requirement in the design standards.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Voomie said:


> Banned for not realizing that the poor design is a requirement in the design standards.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Banned for using circular logic, when I'm drinking.


----------



## User1

Banned for not drinking in the drunk tank

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for applying peer pressure.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not being like one of the cool kids.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for deciding what is and isn't cool

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for thinking cool is decided upon. You just know what it is.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for being hipster about being cool

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Banned for using the word hipster in the same sentence as cool


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being a sapper. 11b is where it is at.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Well, shit.






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for having posted a picture of a holiday card.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not being more welcoming.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for taking northern California's water.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for cyber bullying.


----------



## User1

Banned for crying wolf

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for being insensitive to wolves, or something...


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being a wolf in sheep's clothing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for judging a wolf by its cover

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not having a three wolf moon on the cover...


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for just getting "Settlers of Catan."


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for putting Setters of Catan in quotes.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not knowing what does the fox say.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

knight1fox3 said:


> Banned for putting Setters of Catan in quotes.


Banned for making me think about volleyball. Again.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for making me forget what I am banning you for.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for not updating your display name

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

thejulie_PE said:


> Banned for not updating your display nameSent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Banned for not banning for a bannable offense.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for making Bruce Banner angry.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for talking about comic book characters.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

banned for still having a holiday themed avatar


----------



## Voomie

Banned for only having 3 letters in your first name.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Voomie said:


> Banned for only having 3 letters in your first name. Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Banned for assuming my name is only 3 letters


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being able to count past 3.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for assuming he can count past 3.


----------



## User1

Banned for implying that kenjamin can't count past three

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for getting vaccinated for your upcoming travels, instead of just winging it.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for living vicariously on the edge.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not knowing where said edge is.


----------



## User1

Banned for falling off the edge


----------



## Maji

Banned for trying to ban others...


----------



## JHW 3d

Maji said:


> Banned for trying to ban others...


Banned for a bland banning.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for Cajun style banning.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

banned for being awake 6 hours ago.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being able to tell time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for no banning since Friday.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for assuming this thread is updated continuously.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not being at the TRB conference in DC

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Voomie said:


> Banned for not being at the TRUMP conference in DCSent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Banned for making this political.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for thinking research is political.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for not researching what was quoted


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not realizing that the Trump conference is next week.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

banned for killing the banning thread. #dammitdonald


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for almost swearing at Donald Duck.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for mentioning the evil empire of Disney.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for calling Disney evil when they successfully re-incarnated the Star Wars franchise.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> Banned for calling Disney evil when they successfully re-incarnated the Star Wars franchise.


which has done wonders for our disney stock!!!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for not banning fox


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for thinking the Fox can be banned.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not realizing there is no spoon.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for using a double negative.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not disusing a double negative.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

Banned for discussing grammar.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for being anti-education.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for nearly killing the thread.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for playing games when you should be studying.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo said:


> Banned for nearly killing the thread.


Banned for not skipping back a post.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for thinking the thread could be killed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Voomie said:


> Banned for thinking the thread could be killed.Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Banned for using a worthless signature.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not accepting the future!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for thinking I thought the thread could be killed.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for thinking about thinking.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for again misunderstanding a post.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not accepting my alternative understanding.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for banning me for a reason that has been used before.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for continuing to use Tapatalk, even after being banned for it multiple times.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for having a "liked posts" to "total post count" ratio of &gt; 25%.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for stalkerish behavior!


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for being one to talk...


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for talking and not working.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for forgetting my boss lets me do whatever I want now.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for bragging about work.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for talking about work.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for continuing to talk about that subject.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for potentially driving a car I wanted when I was a teenager.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not following your dreams.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for suggesting all dreams should be followed.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for giving practical advice.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for sending from your SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for bringing it up again

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned because you should know by now that this group doesn't let anything go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not actually banning people.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not paying attention to your own signature because the answer is YES.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because I'm calling your bluff.

(Please don't actually ban me.)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being willing to accept the consequences of your posts.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for driving an audi


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for picking on audi's with a minion picture on your profile.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for profile picture shaming.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for wearing a color in your picture that was considered a gang color at my middle school.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for spamming and not studying.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for not banning Matt..... Or me

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for using someone's real name.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for assuming that's my real name.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for talking about stupid shit

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not realizing this entire thread is devoted to stupid shit.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for calling out our stupid shit.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for posting on Easter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for posting on Easter.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for being unoriginal


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being at all associated with New Jersey.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for dissing on the Armpit

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for mentioning body parts.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for still having that st00pid eyepatch


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not knowing what cool is.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for thinking 'cool' is still 'cool'


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for disappearing for quite some th_yme


----------



## User1

Banned for being punny


----------



## Voomie

Banned for pun shaming.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for having to ban you again...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not getting the job done before!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for not banning ban-able individuals.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for stalled development on Ken 3.1


----------



## Voomie

Banned for still using Windows 3.1

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

banned!


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for banning others without a reason.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for using a fictitious name


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for believing everything you read on the internet.


----------



## MetsFan

matt267 PE said:


> Banned for believing everything you read on the internet.


Banned for having over 40K posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not spamming more.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for spamming without a permit.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I'm darned sick of banning you.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not knowing my name is Voomie the Unbanned

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not having that title in your EB profile/avatar.


----------



## Supe

Banned for being a dickweed per RG.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Supe said:


> Banned for being a dickweed per RG.


Banned for quoting RG without the proper permits.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Banned for hurting the inspector's feelings.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for thinking inspectors have feelings...


----------



## thekzieg

Banned because there's no spam yet! 

mama needs her spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned because your "Location" should read: "Near Cheese &amp; Beer"


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for celebrating state like wisconson


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for acting like New Jersey is somehow better


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for thinking that I do


----------



## thekzieg

banned for no spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for spamming.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned AGAIN for no spam thread. Seriously. I wanted to come back to that today!


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not keeping the faith...


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for banning a reliable spammer.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for drawing me out of the spam thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for allowing yourself to be distracted away from spam. You must stay focused.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not spamming enough.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not letting me live my life.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

eypatch..... banned!


----------



## Voomie

Banned for misspelling eyepatch

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being part of the spelling police.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being anti-police

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for the sake of spam.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for eating spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for being from OH. I mean really?


----------



## Owism

Banned for not putting a comma after "I mean"


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for critiquing punctuation.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not banning Owism for ending a sentence without a proper punctuation.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banning myself for not banning Owism in a timely manner


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for not banning Matt as well

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Owism

banned for not learning from my previous punctuation mistake.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for having a conductive nipple as your avatar.


----------



## Owism

banned for having Trump's face as your avatar. (never seen a plasma ball before?)


----------



## thekzieg

banned for thinking all white people look the same.


----------



## Owism

banned for having a cat as an avatar.

sorry i sincerely thought that was trump


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being familiar with the greatest of all Stephen King movies.


----------



## Owism

banned for thinking everyone is from the same generation.  Woo Gen Z!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for being proud of that.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for living near Voomie.


----------



## Owism

Banned for rhyming with Zoomie


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not being familiar with the greatest of all Stephen King movies.


What Stephen King movie?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Tiffer1TX said:


> What Stephen King movie?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Banned for not knowing. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for trying to tell me what to do.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for chastising an admin [SIZE= 8px](who can actually ban   )[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for talking a big game


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for doubting a Jedi. Warning points issues.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for being a real hardass.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not being able to handle the cold hard truth.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for not sensing the unadulterated glee in my post.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for luring me into a false sense of glee...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for not using the correct terminology when posting a Breakfast Club reference. Should have been "Banned for not being able to handle the *horns* cold hard truth"

("Don't mess with the bull, young man. You'll get the horns.")


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for inadvertently calling me a young man


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for adhering to an outmoded gender construct.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for using the word "construct" without it applying to the building of design documents.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Banned for using the word "construct" without it applying to the building of design documents.


Banned not failing to realize the construct is part of the matrix.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for using an apparent double negative which inadvertently proves the counterpoint.


----------



## Bot-Man

Banned for using the word "apparent" for an obvious double negative.


----------



## Owism

Banned for making me read your sentence more than three times because its too complicated.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not wanting to read.


----------



## Owism

Banned for implying that I don't like to read


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for reminding me that I need to read more.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not setting an auto-reminder with the current technology available today...


----------



## Bot-Man

knight1fox3 said:


> Banned for not setting an auto-reminder with the current technology available today...


Banned for using and ellipsis when a period would suffice


----------



## Owism

banned for making me learn the meaning of ellipsis through contextual analysis


----------



## Bot-Man

Banned for using contextual analysis when google more expedient.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Banned for not having another bottle of this! Pappy Van Winkle (10yr)


----------



## Owism

banned for forum posting while under the influence


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for posting sober.


----------



## Owism

banned for posting only four words


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for expecting a quality post from me.


----------



## Owism

banned for not implementing quality at every step as expected by Lean corporate America


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not spamming more in the spam thread.


----------



## Owism

banned for paying attention to my board-wide posting habits


----------



## Owism

banned for banning self


----------



## Owism

banned for reaching an infinite loop


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for triple posting.

seriously, you're gonna get banned.


----------



## Owism

banned for being too serious


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not being banned yet.


----------



## Owism

banned for not telling me to close this tab so I can stop banning


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being annoying.


----------



## Owism

banned for singling me out


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for getting butthurt.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for talking about butts

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bot-Man

Voomie said:


> Banned for talking about butts


Banned for banning a good topic before it even started.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not letting me ruin your fun

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for always being wrong.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not realizing that I am a PE and I do what I want.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for it feeling like this is the millionth time I've had to ban you.


----------



## Master slacker

banned for bitching


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for bitching about bitching

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned because it's Friday and I don't want to deal with this shit over the weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ banned because your weekend has already started! ldman:


----------



## Voomie

Banned for banning dex

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned just because.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for being un-original


----------



## Voomie

Banned because it is Sunday

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned because it's actually Monday.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for owning a calendar.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being calendar-phobic.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned because F*CK YOU, that's why.


----------



## Owism

banned for acting like a trumper


----------



## Moderator

Banned for confusing with "a trumper" for "angry liberal"


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being so Mod.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned for being intolerant of mods


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for having mod envy.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

banned for forgetting I am a mod


----------



## Voomie

Banned for shaming those of us who have bad memories.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for lack of spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for being a non-contributor.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for not having 2 accounts with 10k+ posts in each (even if one is *Guest_).


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for being unreasonable and unruly.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being too reasonable and ruly.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for seeing what I did there


----------



## Voomie

Banned for having eyesight.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Owism

banned for being human


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for typing


----------



## envirotex

Banned for being from California.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for mis-spelling commiefornia


----------



## Voomie

Banned for banning my fellow comrade

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

Voomie said:


> Banned for banning my fellow comrade
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Banned for being one of those people who indicate from what device emails and posts are sent.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for being way too formal with your grammar.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for banning me since I was purposely attempting to not be banned by using poor grammar


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for typing too long of a ban reason.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for fear of being banned in a game about banning.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for not being scared of being banned


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not manning up


----------



## Master slacker

banned for plastering half my screen with a forehead


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for not wanting a full screen of forehead.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's Friday.


----------



## Master slacker

banned for hating friday


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for making that assumption.


----------



## Master slacker

banned for not clarifying your stance, friday hater


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not spamming enough.


----------



## Master slacker

banned for being WRONG!  

In the 15k thread, as of now, you have had 418 posts in 18 days (23.22 posts / day).  I on the other hand, have had *220 posts in 9 days (24.44 posts / day)*.


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> banned for being WRONG!
> 
> In the 15k thread, as of now, you have had 418 posts in 18 days (23.22 posts / day).  I on the other hand, have had *220 posts in 9 days (24.44 posts / day)*.


Banned for not working enough.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for not realizing it's Friday.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning on a Friday.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being the reason why the rum is always gone.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

Banned fir not being online during haipuy hour


----------



## Kalika PE

Master slacker said:


> Banned fir not being online during haipuy hour


Banned for typing like you are on happy hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for the next hour while I eat these delightful (and inexpensive) nachos, artichoke dip and taquitos, and washing it down with a domestic cerveza.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for spamming during the weekend (even though it's already Monday)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for reminding us it's Monday.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for saying the "M" word


----------



## canadagoose

Banned for not having a Taylor Swift avatar.


----------



## MetsFan

Banned for reminding me of Taylor Swift


----------



## Kalika PE

Banned for not mentioning Taylor Swift and Harry Styles in the same sentence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not shaking it off.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for still using a signature on Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for focusing on his signature when his avatar is the real problem


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for the sake of banning unless you are the next spam post.


----------



## JHW 3d

leggo said:


> Banned for the sake of banning unless you are the next spam post.


I was. Therefore I counter ban you.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for banning solely out of revenge.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I can't ban @matt267 PE for getting this session's Spam thread locked. (Sorry you're a part of the fallout)


----------



## thekzieg

WTF @matt267 PE


----------



## Karissa

I needed to spam and make myself feel better with how my flights are going, @matt267 PE


----------



## Master slacker

You wanna ban @matt267 PE?  Go here to spam to your heart's delight.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for posting a dubious link on EB


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not blindly clicking on the above dubious link.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for not knowing better...yet...


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for being too serious.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being silly.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for being so harsh


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Banned for double posting on the Spam thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Banned for dreading Mondays!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for arriving at an incorrect conclusion


----------



## Owism

Banned for having an opinion


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for having a hard on for blackberries


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having a legitimate gripe.


----------



## Owism

banned for not following the rules of this game and referencing my other posts


----------



## Master slacker

banned for whining


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for having a penchant for the trivial.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for not being in 3D like your user name suggests


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Banned for not giving a S#!T

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Suit?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalika PE

Banned for not reading Post #1.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

Banned because I'm drunk.. all of yours


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not posting in the Drunk Tank.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because it's actually Drunk Tank 2.0


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JHW 3d said:


> Banned because it's actually Drunk Tank 2.0


Banned because Drunk Tank 2,0 sucks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for not posting more in other threads


----------



## Voomie

Banned for posting in too many threads.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banning both of you for worrying about quantity over quality.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for assuming quality matters on this board.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for assuming I was assuming.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for making an *ass* of yo*u* and *me*.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Banned for use of mixed font effects.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because CA hasn't released results yet.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for being in the only state where everything sold is known to cause cancer.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for levity.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for hubris


----------



## Voomie

Banned for pride

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for vanity ... and your sig


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for the inability to ban Voomie for a single infraction, instead using two.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for covfefe

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Impeached banned for posting gibberish.


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> Impeached banned for posting gibberish.


Banned for being a crook.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for promoting poor eyesight.


----------



## User1

banned for moving out of seattle before we could have drinks.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not meeting me and a few other EB'ers out for drinks while we were visiting Seattle.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not coming to Spokane.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for mentioning the forbidden city.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for killing the thread with a nonsensical reply


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for expecting sensical.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for confusing people into thinking you currently drive an Audi.


----------



## User1

banned for making @Voomie go mia. it's totes all your fault.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for having emotions.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PE Stamps

Banned for being emotionless.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not encouraging the Vulcan way.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning a registered vendor.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for forgetting how to use F5.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for erroneously thinking that about me.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for encouraging someone to think correctly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for drinking from a mug.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for drinking from the skulls of your enemies.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for taking it there. Woah now.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being too nice to Voomie.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for encouraging meanness.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not being a savage

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's the last day of June.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because it's the first day of July.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for knowing how calendars work.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for sarcasm. At least I hope it's sarcasm.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for lack of appreciation for sarcasm.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Also banning JHW 3d for lack of appreciation of sarcasm.


----------



## User1

banned for banning someone who was already banned


----------



## knight1fox3

banned for being absent


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for failing to realize nearly everyone has already been banned.

Banned for sneaking in before I could post.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for being late to a post.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for demanding promptness.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's been a whole week since the last person was banned.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

BANNED for banning on a Monday.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for working on a Monday.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for creating a WTF moment.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for abbreviating.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for referring to an initialism as an abbreviation.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for teaching me a new word today. I didn't want to learn any new words.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not wanting to learn.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for judging someone else's educational goals.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being judge intolerant.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not showing up to comic con.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not providing proper notice of attending Comic Con.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not assuming that I was attending regardless of formal notice.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Eye patch.... Still banned


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for posting content that prompted a "like" from @thejulie_PE.


----------



## User1

Banned for judging my likes.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for lack of spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for starting rumors about a spam shortage.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for usurping me of the last post in the April 2017 spam thread.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for bringing up old spam.


----------



## User1

Banned because you didn't tell me someone was going to text me about calling me "later" and I don't have their number saved and I don't know who it is and they're not responding

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for being too popular.


----------



## User1

Banned for thinking there is such a thing.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not visiting Spokane.


----------



## User1

Banned for not inviting me to spokane


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for thinking Spokane is a place people actually want to visit.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for geography shaming.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Banned for suffering from cartographobia.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because now when I come to this page, I think of "old spam" and it makes me kind of grossed out.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not embracing the spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for trying to keep leggo PE from coming to this page and thinking of old spam.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not being banned sooner.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning me too late.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for banning you even later.


----------



## User1

Banned because later rhymes with tater?


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for making me want tater tots!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not having tater tots at the ready.


----------



## Owism

Banned for making me think about frozen preserved nutrition deprived oiled potato leftovers


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for turning something simple into something overly complex.


----------



## User1

Banned for thinking engineers would do anything less


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not knowing what engineers do.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for breaking Tapatalk.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not knowing TT was already broken...


----------



## User1

Banned for ellipsis usage


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for using big words


----------



## User1

Bad for not using the word bigly


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned (not Bad) for not using spell check


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for suggesting spell check would catch a properly spelled but misused word.  That's grammar check.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for engaging in semantics.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for disengaging.


----------



## Phantom PE

Banned for smoking


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for trying to ban that which is badass.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because where's @Voomie?


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not fixing tapatalk.


----------



## User1

Banned for relying on tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for thinking TT can ever be "fixed".


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning the wrong poster.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned because I friggin said so!


----------



## Voomie

Banned  because I don't work tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned before NJ can ban you for wearing an eye patch.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I won't be doing much more banning for the next week!


----------



## User1

Banned because I think you just banned yourself?


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for thinking so late at night.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not answering her question.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I'm back!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because you should have been front.


----------



## User1

banned for neglecting the sides


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not thinking outside the fox.


----------



## Voomie

Banned because I cant get an interview for the life of me right now.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because that is your problem, not mine.

Also...

Banned because you aren't focused.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Banned for double banning


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being double banning intolerant.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for banning the noob.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for being a noob-lover.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for too many correct answers in the Mechanical Test Prep forum.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned, because you seem not have noticed how cynical, snarky and sarcastic I have been lately.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not using an Oxford comma.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because that comment makes me love you.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for expressing emotion over grammar.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for banning some dude that loves me.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for referring to @Audi driver, P.E. as “some dude.”


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's Tuesday.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because it’s 2017.


----------



## User1

Banned for banning for an unbannable offense because it has nothing to do with the banned that it is the year 2017


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because the next post is post 1,000 in this thread.


----------



## Supe

Banned for not being #1000


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Banned for not being #1000


Banned for too many zeros in one post.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## User1

banned for linkedin stalking


----------



## envirotex

banned for not using capitalization or punctuation


----------



## User1

Banned for not using capitalization or punctuation when banning me for not using capitalization or punctuation!


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for holding a grudge.


----------



## Voomie

Banned because it is Friday. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being a transportation engineer when basically all the bridges and roads in the U.S. are failing.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not building better structures to help support the bridges.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not knowing that there is generally a big divide between structural people who focus on bridges, and those who focus on buildings.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for segregating your own engineering discipline.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for blaming me for what is just general knowledge in our profession.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for knowing things and just making it up like the rest of us.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

*Not just

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for double-posting.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for applying 10k rules up in here


----------



## Voomie

Banned for thinking there are rules here.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for still having that st00pid eye patch


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for puttin' zeros where letters go.


----------



## User1

Banned for putting apostrophes where letters go.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for shunning a legitimate practice.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for referencing legitimate practices.


----------



## User1

Banned for using the word legitimate. It is one of the words I struggle to type properly, on the regular.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for complaining about words. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for using Tapatalk.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because that’s your problem, not ours.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because my problems are your problems.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for being problematic.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not being a problem solver.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for taking more than 6 minutes to solve the problem.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not realizing that "6 minute solutions" sucks.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for speaking the truth.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for praising truth.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for fake news.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for mentioning alternative facts.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned because I haven't been on here in forever to ban anyone!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being gone.  And for exclamation points.


----------



## User1

Banned for double ban. 

And banning myself for instabanning you.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned, as requested.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for responding to a request instead of ignoring it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for being ignorant.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not addressing inherent ignorance.


----------



## User1

Banned for 'dat stache tho.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for being a playa hata


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for whatever that jargon is.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because we aren't connected on LinkedIn.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned because you were banned from searching on LinkedIn.


----------



## Supe

Banned for prolific use of soy bacon.


----------



## User1

Banned for calling soy, bacon.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for referring to @Supe as bacon.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for latent cooling puns.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not offering any yourself when it was entirely called for.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I first read the above as "not offering any _of_ yourself when it was entirely called for", and I got very confused for a moment.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for fake linkedin profiles.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for false accusations!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for thinking I was accusing.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for shifting blame.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for reshifting blame.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because now I know your true identity.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for stalking


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not knowing I've already established myself for stalking (cough @matt267 PE cough).


----------



## User1

Banned for coughing on @matt267 PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for barring coughing on Matt.


----------



## User1

Banned for not informing me that coughing on Matt is a preferred activity that should not be barred


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not thinking to ask.


----------



## User1

Banned for thinking that I think.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banished for philosophizing while sober.


----------



## User1

Banned for banishing me where one is not supposed to be banished!


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being banned to land of banned.


----------



## User1

Banned for playing a game


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for playing a game called two dots.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning the banished.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for referencing the banished.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for making this all way too complicated.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being particular.


----------



## User1

Banned for being a pinata that hits people.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being anti pinata. (whatever that is)


----------



## User1

Banned for not assuming the implied tilde in piñata


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being confusing to Audi.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not putting out the fires in So. Cal.


----------



## User1

Banned for taking all the whiskey.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Voomie

Banned because it is wednesday.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for using an ampersand.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you didn't ban @fireguy_PE for supporting the DODGERS who I hope lose this WS at home!

VAMOS LOS GIGANTES! (Next year)


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not speaking American. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being linguistically insensitive.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for thinking an engineer could be sensitive to something other than engineering.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I can, man.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because, TOTM is,  you really can't.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for mixing threads.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because spam is imminent.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned because it will take time to get noobs on board with spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned because you underestimate my power.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned because I don't think you understand true power.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned because there is no spoon.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's not a spork.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not using a movie reference 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for being from the same place as this chick:


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not being a fat guy in a little coat.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's P.E. Exam day.


----------



## User1

Banned because it's also SE exam day.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

Banned for making me lol before 8am.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

Banned for spreading LIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not being a curmudgeon!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for referencing curmudgeon yet again.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not realizing that first's the worst, second's the best...


----------



## User1

Banned because third is the one with the treasure chest.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thejulie_PE said:


> Banned because third is the one with the treasure chest.


Banned because it's "hairy chest", not "treasure chest".


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Banned because it's "hairy chest", not "treasure chest".


Banned because UGH.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having a hairy chest.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Banned for having a hairy chest.


Banned because YOU DON'T KNOW ME


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thejulie_PE said:


> Banned because YOU DON'T KNOW ME


Banned for apparently being secretive.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Banned for apparently being secretive.


Banned because this picture came up in a search for "being secretive".


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having a hairy chest and blaming me for things out of my control.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for having a hairy chest and blaming me for things out of my control.


Banned because free will.

Or wait... Free Willy?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Banned because free will.
> 
> Or wait... Free Willy?


Banned because ...

Hold me, Like the River Jordan, And I will then say to thee, You are my friend
Carry me, Like you are my brother, Love me like a mother, Will you be there?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Banned for having a hairy chest and blaming me for things out of my control.


Banned for banning me twice for the same supposed offense.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for double banning. Woah now.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thejulie_PE said:


> Banned for banning me twice for the same supposed offense.


Banned for saying "supposed".


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not banning me! Muahahaha!


----------



## caychanh

Banned for being late to the game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

caychanh said:


> Banned for being late to the game.


Banned for intruding.


----------



## caychanh

banned for continuing to ban banners


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

caychanh said:


> banned for continuing to ban banners


Banned for not realizing that is the point.


----------



## caychanh

banned for sleeping well the night before exam day


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for bad assumptions.


----------



## caychanh

banned for being a drive thru banner


----------



## caychanh

banned for .... running out of whiskey


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

Banned for implying that there is such a thing as "enough whiskey"


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for such an astute observation.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

banned because no it's mine.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

Banned because BRING. IT. ON.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1




----------



## User1

Banned (myself) for breaking the rules.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you all clearly don't realize that all the eggos are *mine*.


----------



## User1

Banned for making me cry.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you're exposing weakness.


----------



## User1

Banned because it takes a lot of strength to expose my vulnerability and you've just banned me for it.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for referencing a self banning in a new banning!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for making THE Julie cry.


----------



## User1

Banned for leaving. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning me from two threads now.


----------



## User1

Banned for making me feel bad and also because chopped onions in a can don't exist apparently!


----------



## Voomie

Banned for coming up with silly ideas.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for not recognizing that my ideas are brilliant and lovely, just like me.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being dillusional.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not banning Voomie for his poor spelling.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not banning Voomie for his poor spelling.


LMFAO I was going to ban for this but couldn't come up with the right words. words are hard.


----------



## User1

fireguy_PE said:


> Banned for driving a Volkswagen in a fancy wrapper.


Banned for dissing that which has four rings.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

Banned for suggesting that a structural's job is to do anything but provide support


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having only ONE JOB.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banninated for remaining jealous of my job (I make bigly money) and my ride.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not spamming enough.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for failing to define "enough".


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not knowing that there can NEVER be enough spam.

Edit: Top!  :bananalama:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being on top.


----------



## User1

Banned for leaving. again.


----------



## User1

Banning myself for being too slow.


----------



## Dleg

Banned for never ever playing the banning game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being contradictory. Do you want her to play the banning game or not?


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for the previous bannings making me confused.


----------



## Dleg

Banning myself for failing to name myself in ban for never ever playing the banning game


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for failing to ban me and letting me go free!


----------



## User1

Banned because noone is free here.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for sounding creepy.


----------



## Dleg

Banning myself again for lying about never ever posting in the banning game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for lying about lying.


----------



## User1

Banned because idk and I actually typed "band".


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for falling out of a tree.


----------



## User1

Banned for not saving me.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for exceeding your daily ban limit.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for limiting my dreams.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for continuing to be delusional.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for not posting after my last creepy gif so I can post another creepy gif without getting banned for real


----------



## Voomie

Banned for complicated and confusing ban reasons

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned not spammed.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for incomplete sentences 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for no punctuation while banning for incomplete sentences.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not realizing guys don't get periods

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for not being funny.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for thinking engineers are funny people.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for killing the ban thread 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for reviving the ban thread.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for revival of the killing of the revival of the ban thread 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

Banned because [emoji90]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

Banned because I don't star wars.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

Banned because you're mean.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because snowflakes melt.


----------



## NJmike PE

Banned for infringing upon their safe space


----------



## Voomie

Banned for supporting Antifa 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for killing the banning thread. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for reviving the thread.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned because here we go again

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's only Tuesday.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for looking at the calendar.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being bannable.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being a PE

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's only Monday morning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for poor bannining.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for rich banning.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for middle class banning. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for sticking up for the middle class.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not enough warning points.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for keeping score

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for wanting participation trophies.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being a sore loser.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being a poor winner.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for shushing me.


----------



## User1

Banned for tricking me into saying you're right. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for needing to be tricked to admit it!


----------



## Voomie

Banned for pointing out the obvious.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for obviating the obvious.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for not hitting Titleist.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being a golf snob.


----------



## User1

Banned because I can't even hit the ball and that's entirely your fault. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for blaming others for your problems. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for using a banning reason that was too obvious.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not being oblivious.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being explicit enough.  WTH???


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not being explicit enough.  WTH???


Banned for not realizing that I first read "obvious" as "oblivious", resulting in me using that for the subsequent banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not getting the irony of my post.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not getting the irony of my post.


Banned because that was too well played.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for getting aced.


----------



## User1

Banned because I said so. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being capricious.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for slow spam.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for inferring that I should stoop to the level of spammer.


----------



## User1

Banned for offending me and leggo. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for offending me by being offended.


----------



## User1

Banned for acting like being offended is offensive. You offended us first! Our offendedness is more offended than yours. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for asserting offended privilege.


----------



## Voomie

Banned because I am a PE and I do what I want.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Voomie said:


> Banned because I am a PE and I do what I want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Banned for lazy banning.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for making me do work.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for saying you do what you want and then admitting you don't.


----------



## User1

Banned for sassing, even though I like it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## User1

Banned for being confused


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for confusing me and then banning me for being confused!


----------



## User1

Banned for expecting anything less!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for keeping expectations low.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned to insert some not so fresh banning blood into this thread.


----------



## User1

Banned because wat? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because exactly.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because you mean "precisely".


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because precision and accuracy are not the same thing.


----------



## User1

Banned bc I don't like to look at the word accuracy. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Banned because precision and accuracy are not the same thing.


Banned because duh. And thejulie_PE gets a rare pass this time.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for issuing a pass.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for banning your fellow Washington-ite.


----------



## User1

Banned bc you're wrong. I got a pass! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because clearly I'm confused.


----------



## User1

Banned for being confused. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for doing it again: confusing someone and then banning them for being confused!  How rude!


----------



## leggo PE

NOW banned for banning your fellow Washington-ite!


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Banned for doing it again: confusing someone and then banning them for being confused!  How rude!


Banned for going all stephanie tanner on me.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for doing it again: confusing someone and then banning them for being confused!  How rude!


Banned for deleting a thread


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

FLBuff PE said:


> Banned for deleting a thread


Banned for not being willing to take responsibility for the consequences of your actions.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because  oking: .


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for innuendo.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because my water intake has been way too low this week.


----------



## User1

Banned for banning someone for your mistake. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because of spam. Or lack thereof.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not making up your mind about it.


----------



## Voomie

Banned because it is a holiday week.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because it's just another week with a Thursday.


----------



## User1

Banned for bah humbugging Thanksgiving. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for having at least 37 lbs of turkey in your possession.


----------



## User1

Banned for shaming my turkey problem 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's not a turkey problem, so much as a turkey opportunity!


----------



## Voomie

Banned for making me want turkey now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not having turkey at the ready.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not refilling the supply in my desk drawer. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for expecting such things of @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for coddling @Audi driver, P.E..


----------



## User1

Banned for giving me the side eye.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for giving the evil eye.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for one eye.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for closing your third eye.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> Banned for closing your brown eye.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Inappropriate...


----------



## Voomie

Banned for misquoting me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being too sensitive.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for thinking I had feelings. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for denial of feelings.


----------



## User1

Banned for not serving me waffles for breakfast this morning.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I wanted waffles for breakfast this morning too, but didn't realize it until you told me! Must be time to break out the waffle maker again.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for owning a waffle maker.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for not owning a waffle maker.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for she who cannot be named.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for being a "Straight Waffle-izer" and not knowing you should always make waffles for breakfast.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for "izer"ing that word. Or any word, for that matter.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for being intolerant of "izer" type words. To name just a few:

oxidizer

atomizer

itemizer

utilizer

idolizer

stylizer

realizer

ozonizer


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for claiming you personally "izer"ed any of those words.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for practicing etymology without a license.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being the licencing police.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being the licensing police police.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for unimaginative banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for inordinately high expectations.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not catching my spelling mistake.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for banning someone for not calling you out on a failure. Change that green Pass to red FAIL


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for overharsh banning.


----------



## User1

Banned for making me want hashbrowns 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Banned for making me want hashbrowns
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Banned for not having hashbrowns at the ready.


----------



## User1

Banned for expecting me to commute to/from work with hashbrowns[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not having hash browns in your desk drawer like us normal people.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for keeping hashbrowns at your desk. How do they stay good??


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not having a USB warmer at your desk to keep hashbrowns warm and good.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for spending too much time shopping on Amazon.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

envirotex said:


> Banned for spending too much time shopping on Amazon.


Banned for dissing a site that can bring money to this forum.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for making a good point.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for stalking.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for shaming.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not being a team player.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for shunning individualism.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned as my first banning this day!


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for being a slacker when it comes to banning.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for referencing @Master slacker unofficially.


----------



## User1

Banned for not simply having a wonderful christmastime

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for referencing Christmas songs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I don't understand what is going on...


----------



## leggo PE

EDIT: Fail.


----------



## User1

Banned for failing. This thread is for winning! And banning. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not winning more.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because CA finally released all its test results.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being in California.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being top of page.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being second.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being third, the nerd.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for stalking.  Again.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not issuing a restraining order like normal people.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned because DMX just "sang" Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer on my spotify.


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for not skipping that song.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for simply having a wonderful christmas time


----------



## envirotex

Banned for being a grinch.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being an excuse for one more banning before the holiday weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned because one lucky member is actually going to be banned. Just haven't decided whom yet.

(No, it's not matt267)


----------



## User1

Banned because it *should* be @matt267 PE


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for failing to get me banned.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for wanting to be banned.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for knocking banishment when you have not tried it.


----------



## User1

Banned for not letting him try it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned because I have a baby on the way and I can't stop telling people.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for posting on Christmas.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being the first banning post of the new year.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not knowing who actually got banned over the holiday break.


----------



## User1

Banned for not telling us who got banned over break 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not knowing already.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being sassy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because sassy is your M.O.  (Isn't it?)


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for confusing me and @tj_PE again.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being the same person to make life simpler for me.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not realizing the truth all along. #tylerdurden

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not going away.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for patently failing to ban him.


----------



## User1

Banned for teaching me a new vocabulary word. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Banned for learning.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning tj_leggo PE


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for combing two distinct EB personalities into one.

Wait, is this going to be like EB's equivalent of Bennifer and Brangelina??


----------



## User1

Banned for not accepting us as a thing without asking if we were a thing  :wub:


----------



## User1

(maybe tjeggo like django)


----------



## leggo PE

We do have solid LinkedIn messaging going on!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for mentioning LinkedIn.


----------



## User1

Banned for not banning for not banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Banned for not banning for not banning.


Banned for not banning earlier.


----------



## User1

Banned for not banning later. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's almost like banning myself, according to some EBers.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Banned for not banning later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Banned for banning me for not banning later, which is exactly what I did do.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Banned because it's almost like banning myself, according to some EBers.


Banned for typing faster than me.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for double-posting.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for perpetuating the inference that double-posting is verboten.


----------



## envirotex

Audi driver said:


> Banned for perpetuating the inference that double-posting is verboten.


Banned for not following the rules.  See below.



Road Guy said:


> OK trying a new one out..
> 
> Your objective is to ban the poster above you..
> 
> for example
> 
> Post 1. Game Starting Post
> 
> Post 2. Banned for starting the stupidest thraad known to eb.com
> 
> Post 3. Banned for spelling thread wrong
> 
> Post 4. etc, etc, etc,
> 
> and you have to quote the previous thread.......


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for inadvertently proving me right.


----------



## envirotex

Audi driver said:


> Banned for inadvertently proving me right.


Banned for thinking that was inadvertent.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for suggesting advertency.


----------



## User1

Banned for :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning me again.


----------



## User1

Banned for banning me again again

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having a valid point.


----------



## Voomie

Banned because I got a job offer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for egotistically banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for liking high fives.


----------



## Voomie

Banned because I woke up 5 minute before my alarm went off.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because if that happened today, and you were in Ohio, you were up way too early.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for shunning the early to rise.


----------



## User1

Banned for not clarifying what you consider "early"


----------



## Voomie

Banned because it is my last day at work. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for being a slacker.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for mentioning @Master slacker here.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I get nervous when the mods post in this thread.


----------



## leggo PE

Ahem, @Audi driver, P.E.. Banned for being nervous when I'm around.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

See!


----------



## envirotex

Banned for trying to derail the forum banning thread.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for enforcing the rules.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned for not updating your location


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not helping me unpack.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for soliciting slave labor.


----------



## User1

Banned for thinking it's sad that I'm an old lady.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for lack of contextual reference.


----------



## User1

Banned because it's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because I'm not actually banned yet.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not self banning.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's been 10 days since the last ban. Or has it??


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because you seemingly just want to see me banned.


----------



## User1

Banned for thinking this thread is about you, 'bout you, 'bout youuuuuuu.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I was only referring to the one post that WAS about me.  And banned because.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for overthinking.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for false accusations!


----------



## csb

Banned for being an asshole


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for condemning my greatest trait!


----------



## User1

Banned for exclaiming.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for declaring.


----------



## User1

Banned because tax season is upon us and that reminded me to check my bank account!


----------



## Moderator

burp..............................


----------



## User1

banned for not excusing yourself.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for demanding politeness.


----------



## User1

Banned because what did you do with the sun?


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you're forgetting that California is the Golden State, while Florida is the Sunshine State.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned because you didn't give WI an honorable mention as the *true* Dairy State. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because @Audi driver, P.E. is probably pretty scared right now.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm terrified.


----------



## User1

Banned for not banning @leggo PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Banned for not banning @leggo PE


Banned for not doing it yourself.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for resisting blame.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for your use of secret mind control.


----------



## User1

Banned because if it's known to be mind control, then is it really a secret?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for outing the secret!


----------



## Voomie

Banned because my feet are cold.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned because nobody wants to think about your feet 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because DST changes this weekend, and most of us will lose an hour!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Banned for thinking life is short


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for odd stream of consciousness... post.


----------



## User1

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because today is the vernal equinox in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Banned because today is the vernal equinox in the northern hemisphere.


Banned for being a hemishperecist.


----------



## User1

Banned for using a five syllable word.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being able to count.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banning myself since apparently I killed this game. :withstupid:


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for an appropriate banning.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not banning more. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not specifically asking me to ban more. Because I'd be happy to.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for being happy. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's Friday.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for knowing what day it is.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because in a few weeks, a project that's been kicking around for several years is finally going out to bid.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being smarter than me.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I'm bored, and tired.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for needing a nap.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for still wearing that damned eyepatch.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for not knowing what cool is...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Banned because naps are bae


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for using a millennial acronym.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Banned for using a millennial acronym.


Banned for using acronym incorrectly.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Banned for using acronym incorrectly.


Banned for making a nonsensical post. My original post was correct.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being terribly, terribly mistaken.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not clearly indicating where the mistake was.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for asking me to be specific. How dare you!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for specificity shaming.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for generic reasons. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not spamming enough.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for spam shaming everyone.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for reasons not worth mentioning.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for being secretive about banning.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you know why!


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned because you don't actually have all the facts. Moot point though.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because what I know is all I know.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned because CYA was MIA.


----------



## ruggercsc

Banned because I heard Laurel.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not hearing it both ways.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned fore perpetuating a stoopid meme


----------



## Master slacker

* for.

BANNED!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Master slacker said:


> * for.
> 
> BANNED!


Banned for correcting grammar.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for a practical reason.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Banned for a practical reason.


Banned for making me want waffles.


----------



## User1

Banned for suggesting that making someone want waffles is a bannable offense.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for not offering waffles to everyone on the thread


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for letting this thread go off the rails.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for talking about railroads


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for continuing to mention them.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for taking an idiom literally.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because that post was your 1,999th post, not 2000th post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for burning a post counting posts.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for post count sensitivities.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for projecting.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for practicing psychology without a license


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for repeated non sequitur offenses.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not including a non sequitur comic in the above post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for not including a non sequitur comic in the above post.


Banned for not capitalizing a proper noun.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for grammar policing.


----------



## User1

Banned because I want whiskey


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not having a drink after 5 PM.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not providing whiskey to the needy.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not realizing it's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for lying about me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for noticing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for always thinking about bacon.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for a banning reason that is INSANE.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for shouting.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being too quiet.


----------



## User1

Banned for killing the thread into silence


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I've missed you around here!


----------



## vee043324

Banned for meeting your fiancee without the aid of a dating app.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for using the wrong gender for fiancé.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for using that fancy letter "é"


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's time.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not getting me a birthday present.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for not taking the day off work.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I'm at work, too.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for assuming I was at work.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for not having off the rest of the week like me. :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Banned for not having off the rest of the week like me. :thumbs:


Banned for not having the whole week of like me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for bragging about having the whole week off.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for acting jealous.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for making it hard to keep this thread going.


----------



## User1

Banned for making an effort.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I'm outta hear for a three day weekend in approximately 5.5 hours...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I couldn't hear you.


----------



## User1

Banned for banning for spamming in another thread.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I miss spamming...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not having better aim.


----------



## User1

Banned for causing lols on a Tuesday morning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not specifying which days are appropriate for causing lols.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not knowing the unwritten rules.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for mentioning the unwritten rules.


----------



## User1

Banned because this is fight club.


----------



## Ble_PE

Banned for talking about fight club.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not including this gif in your post.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because Tyler Durden.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because his name is Robert Paulson, his name is Robert Paulson.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for repeating yourself.  We're not deaf.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being deaf and for also saying "we" when you meant "I'm".


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for banning for more than one reason, and editing your ban post.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning for more than one reason, and not editing your ban post.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned... just because


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for slacking off on that response.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for slave driving.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for slave driver shaming.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I'm heading to another East Coast wedding this weekend, and likely won't be banning again until next week at the earliest.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for feeling like I should start studying for the PE again... when I already passed.  Sheesh.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for feeling the same way. (Are we self-banning now?)


----------



## User1

Banned for self-banning after another self banned, and not banning them for self-banning, instead.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for being a banning bossy butt.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for using too much alliteration.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for alluding to my alliteration.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being a literate.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for being illiterate?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for banning in the form of a question.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for banning in the form of a question.


Banned for interrogative insensitivity.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for alliteration without a license.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Master slacker said:


> Banned for alliteration without a license.


Banned for not realizing I have a license.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned for false claim of having alliteration license


----------



## User1

Banned because innocent until proven guilty


----------



## Master slacker

Banned because defending one who neither puts up nor shuts up.


----------



## User1

Banned for sticking your tongue out at me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for sticking your tongue to a light pole.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for the text being cut off in your avatar.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for realizing there is text in my avatar.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because Dr. Who.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned because Dr. Who.


Banned because WHY NOT Dr. Who.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because it's ridiculous.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you're wrong.


----------



## Master slacker

Banned because you're still here


----------



## User1

Banned because here is not there.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned because going there is too much effort right now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it's time for maximum effort.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned because you aren't the boss of me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being unmanageable.


----------



## User1

Banned for being unable to manage, and blaming the person to be managed for it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because I had to read your sentence twice to get it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned because you should have just gotten it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not getting my Deadpool reference six posts above.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for thinking I would get pretty much ANY movie reference.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for posting that B787 picture at the exact same moment I was posting a B787 picture in the the "count to 100,000" thread.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for posting that B787 picture at the exact same moment I was posting a B787 picture in the the "count to 100,000" thread.


Banned for being slow!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for slow shaming.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for shamer shaming.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for stuttering.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being insensitive to the disabled.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I've still got a few more hours before the three day weekend commences.


----------



## User1

Banned because I've been on vacation for a week


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Banned because I've been on vacation for a week


Banned because you should have vacationed for two weeks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for being right.


----------



## User1

Banned because I'm still on vacation for 5 more days, making it well over 2 weeks.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you're not still on vacation.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for rehashing this topic.


----------



## User1

Banned because does the weekend count as additional vacation?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for not knowing the answer is yes.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I got the money to fix my bike! And to contribute to a new bike!


----------



## User1

Banned for too many exclamation points.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not sitting next to me on the plane.


----------



## User1

Banned for not coordinating seat locations prior to departure/landing/standing.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for spreading lies about me with regards to whiskey.


----------



## User1

Banned for not proclaiming your love for whiskey loud enough for us in the back to hear.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for sitting in the back.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for sitting in the back.


Banned for Rosa Parks-ing her.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because




.


----------



## User1

banned for using a meme for banning


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for shaming a creative banning method.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning my airline travel buddy.


----------



## User1

Banned for not bringing enough whiskey.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for inferring there is such a thing as enough, where whiskey is concerned.


----------



## User1

Banned because you're right.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you should never publicly admit @Audi driver, P.E. is right.


----------



## User1

Banned for calling me out.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for sensitivity.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for making me want waffles while I ride next to tj_PE on a plane.


----------



## User1

Banned because now I need to go to Bainbridge and get this:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for pouring gas on the fire.


----------



## User1

Banned for implying that fire is bad


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being a pyro.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for hating pyros.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for totes using abbrevs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because totes I can't even


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because the spam is near...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being near spam and not sharing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because spam is five days away.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not saying it like you mean it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because spam is 72 hours away!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being too enthusiastic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for entrapment.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for reasons.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for lack of an explanation.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not actually wielding your power.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for basically asking to become a Guest....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for making me LOL.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for overused abbrevs.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for shortening the word abbreviations.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because shortening belongs in the baking thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for zingers


----------



## Kalika PE

banned for mentioning zingers.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for continuing to mention zingers.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because you wouldn’t have been so dismissive of Ding Dongs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because Tastykake's are better.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because no one has even heard of those, so even if they are better Ding Dongs are clearly better.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because no one has even heard of those, so even if they are better Ding Dongs are clearly better.


Banned for using irrefutable logic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for banning yourself, and being wrong twice in a row.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for using multiple reasons when only one would suffice.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being picky.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Banned for being picky.


Banned because being picky isn't a banable offense.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for thinking you know what all banable offenses are.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not sharing the bannable offenses list.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because should it be "banable" or "bannable"?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because, are you sure it isn't two n's?


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because ... bananable


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for using way too large a gif.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because it was a jpeg, not gif.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it doesn't matter.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because *Nothing Else Matters.
*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for bad Metallica.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because all these words I don’t just say.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for continued badness.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because shamone.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for going from bad to worse.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for reasons involving turkey and gravy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for a lack of specificity.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for use of an unnecessary pentasyllabic word.


----------



## Kalika PE

Banned for not taking advantage of your intellectuality and going for a heptasyllabic word.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for failing to use a dodecasyllabic word.


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for a piss poor attempt at a spam thread


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.
Banned for spam-shaming.

Sphaming?


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for creating words without notifying Merriam-Webster first


----------



## JHW 3d

For being conventional, you are banned.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for Yoda, you are not.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for using a Yoda like sentence structure.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for constructing an improperly formed sentence.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for constructing an improperly formed sentence.


Banned for lack of hyphen in “improperly-formed.”


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not noticing the irony.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for assuming I did not notice.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I never assume things like that.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because no design work was ever completed without making an assumption.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for use of a potential engineering topic in the “shoot the breeze” forum.


----------



## User1

Banned for making this about work


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for continuing to do so.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for not stating what is being continued putting us in an infinite loop.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for lack of punctuation.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for pedantry.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Multiple bans for not checking your grammar privilege.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for thinking grammar privilege is a thing.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for offending me in my grammar safe space.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being offended.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for thinking grammar privilege is a thing.


Banned for making me google that for you: https://www.google.com/search?q=grammar+privilege&amp;rlz=1CDGOYI_enUS671US671&amp;oq=grammar+privi&amp;aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l3.5876j1j7&amp;hl=en-US&amp;sourceid=chrome-mobile&amp;ie=UTF-8


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for unrelenting nonsense.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for failure to comply with location diversity posting regulations (i.e. Eastern Washington).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for the insinuation I would fall under such imaginary regulations in Eastern Washington, or anywhere.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mama said PE is the devil said:


> Banned for failure to comply with location diversity posting regulations (i.e. Eastern Washington).


Banned for involving yourself in our primitive turf war.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning the banned.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not defending yourself on a self-proclaimed artificial grass substitute battle.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I proclaimed no such thing.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because you should have shown more backbone.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for expecting me to expose my body parts.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for changing your answer after I typed mine.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for correct shamming another poster.


----------



## User1

Banned because to sham or to shame that is the question


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for rocking the sham.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for improperly attaching a image to your post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it's a New Year.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because the new year is now old hat.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because “old hat” is also old hat.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because "old hat" is older hat, not old hat.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for too many frivolous bans.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for implying that anything on this thread is anything BUT frivolous.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not taking this thread seriously.


----------



## User1

Banned for not banning for saying anything twice in one banning


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for passive aggressiveness.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for aggressiveness against the passive.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned just because you’re from Eastern Washington.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because it’s the right part of the state.


----------



## User1

Banned because west is best.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because west side traffic sucks.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because, have you driven in D.C. bro?


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because “bro.”


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because bros before hoes, bro.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making me facepalm.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Mama said PE is the devil said:


> Banned because, have you driven in D.C. bro?


Banned for thinking DC traffic even remotely compares to Seattle Metro area traffic. LMAO!!!!111!!!!!!!!ONE11!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1

Banned for being right. If people from this state knew how to drive it wouldn't be so terrible


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because you can't ban me for being right, which makes you wrong and me right again.


----------



## User1

Banned for spreading lies


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Banned for spreading lies


Banned for being wrong again!


----------



## User1

Banned for saying I'm wrong when I'm right!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being wrong AGAIN.


----------



## User1

Banned for yelling at me in caps.

...and for being wrong.​


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. banned for being confused.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for double banning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning for the same reason more than once on this thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for banning someone who cleverly used banning causality and banned another.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for banning for the same reason more than once on this thread.






RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for banning someone who cleverly used banning causality and banned another.






ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person.


Banned for redundant banning by redundantly banning through redundantly using the word banning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for use of quotes in banning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because your profile picture is of a fiiish.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because its an avatar, not a profile picture.

Banned for using Mega-Man as your avatar.

Banned for using a low-res version of said Mega-Man avatar.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the line your avatar references was ad-libbed.

Banned for not properly appreciating a classic.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for jumping on the ban bandwagon without an invite.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for discouraging new guys from the ban thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for the missed wordplay opportunity: “banned-wagon.”


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for bad puns.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because a golf ball is not an Audi, no matter your definition of “drive.”


----------



## User1

Banned because I wonder if you are both the same person, arguing with yourself.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for joking about eastern Washington’s relatively small population size.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for exhibiting an Eastern Washington inferiority complex.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for exhibiting an Eastern Washington inferiority complex.


Allowed to stay for spot on analysis.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because you didn't confer with me before allowing someone to stay.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for establishing yourself as a de-facto admin.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because who said I did? This is a democracy.


----------



## User1

Banned for using two sentences in one banning


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Banned for using two sentences in one banning


Banned for not rooting the Seahawks to victory over Dallas.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for being a Seahawks fan to begin with. Especially during a "rebuilding" year.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because real fans don’t bail in the hard times.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because the seahawks didn't beat daLLas in the wildcard round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because no one likes the cowboys anyway.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for cowboy discrimination.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because that was my point and your team should have made us all happier and knocked them out in the WCR.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because that was my point and your team should have made us all happier and knocked them out in the WCR.


Banned for hurtful truth.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mama said PE is the devil said:


> Banned for cowboy discrimination.


Banned for defending the cowboys while in Pennsylvania.



Audi driver said:


> Banned for hurtful truth.


Banned because the truth hurts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because that was my point and your team should have made us all happier and knocked them out in the WCR.


Banned for putting expectations on me for my team’s success.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because you knew the expectations coming into this.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for missing the point.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for missing the point.


Banned for being unclear so as to make the point missable.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I’m not sure whether or not this is still about the Seahawks losing the WCR.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned because I’m not sure whether or not this is still about the Seahawks losing the WCR.


Banned because why wouldn't it be?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for asking a question instead of giving a reason for banning me.

Also banned because you’re a Washingtonian and should bear equal blame for the Seahawks’ failure.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for nonsensical banning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because Washington is an at-will state, thereby making nonsensical banning between Washingtonians acceptable.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned because Washington is an at-will state, thereby making nonsensical banning between Washingtonians﻿ acceptable.


Banned for not knowing the definition of a Washingtonian. From Wikipedia:  

"The Washingtonian movement (Washingtonians, Washingtonian Temperance Society or Washingtonian Total Abstinence Society) was a 19th-century temperance fellowship founded on April 2, 1840 by six alcoholics (William Mitchell, David Hoss, Charles Anderson, George Steer, Bill M'Curdy, and Tom Campbell) at Chase's Tavern on Liberty Street in Baltimore, Maryland. The idea was that by relying on each other, sharing their alcoholic experiences and creating an atmosphere of conviviality, they could keep each other sober. 

Washingtonians at their peak numbered in the tens of thousands, possibly as high as 600,000.[2] However, in the space of just a few years, this society all but disappeared because they became fragmented in their primary purpose, becoming involved with all manner of controversial social reforms including prohibition, sectarian religion, politics and abolition of slavery. It is believed that Abraham Lincoln attended and spoke at one of the great revivals, presumably not for treatment, but out of interest in various issues being discussed.[2]

The Washingtonians drifted away from their initial purpose of helping the individual alcoholic, and disagreements, infighting, and controversies over prohibition eventually destroyed the group. The Washingtonians became so thoroughly extinct that, some 50 years later in 1935 when William Griffith Wilson ("Bill") and Dr. Robert Smith ("Dr. Bob") joined together in forming Alcoholics Anonymous, neither of them had ever heard of the Washingtonians. "


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for forgetting about the concept of homonyms.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned fore being anti homonymphobic.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Banned fore being anti homonymphobic.


banned for subliminally making us think about golf


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned so you can go play golf.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned so you can go play golf.


Banned because her complaint was thinking about golf, not a lack of playing it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned because her complaint was thinking about golf, not a lack of playing it.


Banned for the ridiculous notion that anyone thinking about golf wouldn't want to play it.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for the ridiculous notion that anyone thinking about golf wouldn't want to play it.


Banned because I'd rather drink the beer in the cooler than hit (read:miss) the ball on the tee.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for proving me wrong.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for proving me wrong.


Banned 'cuz you got pwned!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because at least I was willing to admit it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for showing weakness.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for perpetuating the idea that admitting fault constitutes weakness.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being in denial.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I haven’t actually denied anything.

...that is, except for just now.


----------



## User1

Banned because everytime I see your "name" i say shelby chevelle in my head and idk why, or if I hate it or like it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because every time I see his username I think Shelbyville from the Simpsons.


----------



## User1

Banned because every time I hear Shelbyville I think of Shelbyville near my hometown of Springfield.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for thinking.


----------



## User1

Banned because it's my Friday.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for being Russian.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because the cold war is over, and we should all love Mother Russia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because in soviet Russia, forum bans you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because this isn't soviet Russia.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because this isn't soviet Russia.


Banned for getting hacked by the Russians.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for joining the Russia witch hunt.


----------



## User1

Banned for not clarifying which witch.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Banned for not clarifying which witch.


Banned for not saying which witch is which.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because ducks also float.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for being the weakest link.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for what?


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for what?


Banned because you know why.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because he’s the left-fielder.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned for taunting. Do not taunt a 2nd time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because your mother was a hamster and your father smelled of elderberries.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for talking smack to Fox. Like you're really going to get banned.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not getting the reference we were both referring to.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for assuming I didn't get the reference.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for getting the reference and not perpetuating the dialogue.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for pressuring others to follow the crowd.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being unable to take the pressure.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for being unable to take the pressure.


Banned for banning Matt.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for calling the pot black.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I am the pot.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for getting steamed up.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because I hear you shout.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not calling me short and stout.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for wanting to be a tea cup.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for not approving of someone's identity; I identify as an Apache helicopter.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because your identity doesn’t have a cute song to go with it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because _Ride of the Valkyries_ is a great helicopter song.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because _Ride of the Valkyries_ is a great helicopter song.


Banned because clearly the song is a flying monkeys piece.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for dragging the wicked witch of the west into this.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Mama said PE is the devil said:


> Banned for dragging the wicked witch of the west into this.


Banned because you're the first one to bring her up.


----------



## User1

Banned because isn't she supposed to be dead?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because that was her sister, the wicked witch of the east.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned because that was her sister, the wicked witch of the east.


Banned because both are dead.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not specifying which point in time we are in the story.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for stealing my response.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for shamming him for being a little slow.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I have no problem with him being a little slow, just too slow.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for slowness discrimination.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for misrepresenting the facts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the fact is, the fact that I’m misrepresenting the facts doesn’t change the fact that they’re facts.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for being CNN.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Allowed to stay because evidently I’m not allowed to ban Matt.


----------



## User1

Banned for being too scared to ban Matt


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for pointing out my cowardice.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for being a yutz.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for using the most appropriate description.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because who made you the authority on appropriateness.


----------



## User1

Banned for asking a question and ending it with a period.


----------



## Voomie

Banned because we need an app to view this on.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not volunteering to make the app.


----------



## Voomie

Banned for thinking I could make an app that isn't a dumpster fire.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned, Banned, Banned because there’s already Tapatalk.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for discouraging innovation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for thinking that tapatalk isn't innovative.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning thinking.


----------



## Violator

banned


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for demanding answers.


----------



## User1

Banned because I'm not too scared to ban Matt.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for arbitrarily banning the innocent, aka Matt.


----------



## User1

Banned for assuming Matt is, and/or has ever been, innocent.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for making assumptions that could result in me being banned.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because you're asking for it in your signature.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for signature snooping.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I overcame my fear.


----------



## knight1fox3

Banned because the only thing to fear is fear itself.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you forgot spiders.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because spiders are a critical form of pest control.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for speaking like a true open-toe sandal wearer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because that's totally true!


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for wanting the truth.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning someone for wanting something.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning someone for banning someone when the purpose of this game is banning someone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for explaining the game.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for gaming the explanation.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for lurking.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because coffee is a food interest.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for arguing semantics.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because everything is semantics on some level.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for using a high level approach.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because maybe you need to get on his level.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because there is no maybe, only should or should not.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because there’s always a maybe.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because grey area.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it's time to pick a side.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because KFC lets you pick two sides.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for poor food choices.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for judging.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because banishment requires judging.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because there’s a difference between judging and judgement.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because they have the same root word.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because english is weird that way.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because I've seen stranger things.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for bragging as if no one has seen that show.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I haven't seen it.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because you need to see it.


----------



## Violator

Banned because you used a gif


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it is pronounced “gif.”


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because I know you’re saying it wrong.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because my daughter has a peanut allergy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for dragging a family member into this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because I had to google "bleat".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I did too, just to make sure.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for misusing the word "too".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for misusing the English language.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for forcing unnecessary conformity.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for trying to be unique.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for bringing so many game threads back to active. 

Kidding, I like it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for approving of my activities.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for use of reverse psychology.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for using big words on a Friday.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for implying they're acceptable on other days.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bannef for making a good point.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being unable to use even little words, such as “banned,” on a Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for calling me out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not calling at all.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not offering beer as incentive.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not starting the one truth/one lie game.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because that was the lie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OKay, then banned for thinking the game was a great idea.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for prefacing your statement with “OKay, then”.

Also banned for continued nebulous references to other threads.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for doing all the things you banned RBHeadge for doing.


----------



## User1

Banned for using the noun instead of the verb.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for going after the low hanging fruit.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for sticking up for me, I really appreciate it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being a low hanging fruit.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for conjuring a disturbing image.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for letting your mind go there.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because everyone's mind went there.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for bringing me into this.


----------



## User1

Banned for being confused at the statement I banned for because it was edited to make me look a fool.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because you didn't need my help.


----------



## User1

Banned because you're rude!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it’s been established that negative character traits (I.e rudeness, being a yutz, etc.) are not against the rules.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because there are no rules.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because there are indeed rules. But no one cares.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I care.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for breaking the rules of this thread even though you say you care.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because that was my one lie.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not telling the truth.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for pretending to care about truthfulness.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because he care's about truthiness and that should count for something!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because that would not hold up in a court of law.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because this is the court of public opinion


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because this is EB.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for correcting RBHeadge PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning a mod.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for thinking Audi was a mod.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being confused.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for calling Matt267 confused without pointing out his error.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you should have banned him for editing his post.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being right.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for discouraging correctness.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for discouraging everyone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not encouraging him.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not encouraging... him.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for unoriginal reason for ban.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for ‘tis the season of banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for archaic word usage.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because Olde English is the best English.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because SPAM.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because you actually like SPAM.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because in the engineering board justice system, banning someone for spam is considered especially heinous. On the internet, the dedicated detectives who investigate these vicious felonies are members of an elite squad known as the forum banners. These are their stories.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Mama said PE is the devil said:


> Banned because in the engineering board justice system, banning someone for spam is considered especially heinous. On the internet, the dedicated detectives who investigate these vicious felonies are members of an elite squad known as the forum banners. These are their stories.


Banned because I didn't ban someone for spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for accepting food in exchange for not banning someone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for adding a pic without reason.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for nitpicking.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for poorly executed nitpicking.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for attempting to one-up my previous ban.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for being served.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because this made me think about tennis.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because it should have conjured visions of being served beer.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned because it should have conjured visions of being served beer.


banned for making me crave beer.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because you should have been craving it regardless of my post.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for talking about beer during work time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because he may not have been at working at the time.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because he may not have been at working at the time.


Banned for using an extra "at" in the sentence.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR said:


> Banned for using an extra "at" in the sentence.


Banned because I was not at working at the time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not saying what your were doing at the time.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for not saying what your were doing at the time.


Banned for being nosy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for using a quote box in the ban thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because my work day just started.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for working the third shift.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I’m too tired to come up with a good reason to ban you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned so that you can go to sleep.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because sleep is overrated.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being horrendously wrong.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not celebrating #2000


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because that's creepy.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not appreciating Conan. 

If you’re really hurt let me get you a banned-aid.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for delivering a sick burn.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because it was creepy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Appears I was actually banned from the "I was drunk (continue the story)" thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for actually getting banned, then. (Sorry...)


----------



## User1

Banned for apologizing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I’m Washingtonian and you should expect that by now.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for caring.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because its Monday.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Thank you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being thankful.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You're welcomed for being banned.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're welcomed for being banned.


Banned for being confusing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for starting it.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for not getting us back on track.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because hindsight’s 20/20.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned because hindsight’s 20/20.


Banned because 20/20 is a pseudo-news show.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because 20/20 is 1.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because 1 is the lonliest number.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for spreading cheez.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because spreading it is better than cutting it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being over the line; Mark it zero.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because I wasn't over; give me the marker dude, I'm marking an eight.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I must be the only one around here who gives a s*** about the rules.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because they're calling the cops man, put the piece away.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned four not having four eyes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making it way too easy to ban you.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I actually have banned before!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for...threatening me...?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for testing her patience.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it’s the only test I’m doing this week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

(not) Banned for taunting all the poor bastards that have to take the PE on Friday!

  :beerchug:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for making me want a beer.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for suggesting there are moments you don’t want beer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for calling out alchoholism


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I can’t post anywhere else.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not branching out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned so I can entice @ChebyshevII_PE to post a few more bans here and see if that gets him off the new member list.


----------



## NikR_PE

banned for being so considerate.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for blatant sarcasm.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned because I took it as sincere


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for your attempt to entice. (Even though it worked)


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being so easily enticeable.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for butting in.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for being too exclusive.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because there can be only one.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned because we’ve heard this before, and (spoiler alert) there was more than one.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for overdoing it.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for being a downer.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for implying my name is Debbie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned to see if you can post elsewhere.


----------



## envirotex

Banned because I'm Envirotex.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I’m still silenced.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it'll be over Monday afternoon, and you can still post in the shoot-the-breeze forums.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## User1

Banned because I just finished a bottle of wine.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not saving any for us.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for expecting free wine.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for thinking 42 is the cut score.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being a denier of some scientist.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned becuase super computers aren't scientists.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I believe the super computers would beg to differ.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because super computers don't beg.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because 

function beg () {

   if ( @RBHeadge PE says !scientist)

      destroyUniverse();

}

Now it does.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not speaking the mother-tongue: Fortran.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because one can only read so many do loops before going crazy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because it was too late anyway.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being unable to apologize.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not specifying "for what", like an upset housewife.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned first for not getting the song reference, and second for implying I’m the gender opposite of my preference.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because I didn't get the reference.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it’s too late to apologize. I said it’s too late...


----------



## Matt Skillet

Banned according to Section 204 Article 1354 subsection 42 part 176.2.5.1 (b)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for pretending to be a lawyer.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because at least he tried.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not “gif”-ing me a break


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for trying to be punny


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned becuase i was going to ban him for the same reason, but you beat me to it.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being too slow


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not appreciating the fine art of punning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because puns aren't a fine art.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being a philistine.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for racism.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for taking this too seriously.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for posting lyrics from Timbaland at the top of the page.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for getting the reference...well, too late.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for giving us ironic closure on an old (top o’ the page) topic.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because it's too late; too late, too late for love.


----------



## NikR_PE

banned for going old school


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because no one cares that Jimmy cracks corn.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because I care, goddammit!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for swearing and caring.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning for two reasons.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You used “ban” twice in a sentence. You’re banned.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not starting your ban with the phrase "Banned because"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you did the same thing.


----------



## JHW 3d

Banned for beating me to the punch.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for snoozing, and therefore losing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for rhyming.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for spelling that wrong.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because he didn't even write the word that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for foiling my plans


----------



## NikR_PE

banned for having ulterior motive.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not capitalizing "banned".


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for nitpicking.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning Audi; I’ve already banned him multiple times.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not sharing the pleasure of banning him


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for thinking anyone would derive pleasure from banning me.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's been a while since there's been a proper Guest...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because nothing about this is proper.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned because nothing about this is proper.


Banned because there's nothing particularly improper about this.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned because there's nothing particularly improper about this.


Banned because that doesn’t negate my original point.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for lack of understanding.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for expecting too much out of us.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not meeting my expectations.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having expectations.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for expecting me not to have expectations.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not knowing that "guest" accounts are the remnants of banned accounts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for not knowing that "guest" accounts are the remnants of banned accounts.


Banned for educating me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you are welcome.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

All of you are banned for not stopping me from singing bohemian rhapsody in almost all of its entirety on the spam thread.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for posting anything in the spam thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for false accusations based on zero tangible evidence.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I have evidence, but revealing it to you would be a national security matter.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for lying.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for false accusations based on zero tangible evidence.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because the evidence is right here in this thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for shifting the burden of proof.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because the burden of proof is always on the accuser.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for waiting 20 hours to come up with a retort.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for thinking I was waiting all this time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for thinking at all.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for having a superiority complex.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I actually am superior.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being delusional.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being supportive.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because as of yesterday I am supportive.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for taking so long.


----------



## chaserB_PE

banned for trying to make a pun with your name


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because puns are my gig.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for doing that string of :bananalama:   at the top of  the spam thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you liked it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because no one likes spam.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for speaking for everyone


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for speaking.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it's about time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for sarcasm.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning for sarcasm.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning for banning for sarcasm.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for unoriginality.


----------



## akwooly

banned for posting here and not in the 15k spam thread


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

banned for posting here and in the 15k spam thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for spamming in the spam thread until you got yourself to exactly 2,000 posts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for spamming in the spam thread until you got yourself to exactly 2,000 posts.


Banned for downplaying my achievement.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because for breaking a round number, now you're up to 2003 posts.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because no one should care about post numbers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned because no one should care about post numbers.


Banned because “no one” (me) cares enough about post numbers, as evidenced by my flooding the Spam thread.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being no one.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for being no one.


Banned for hurting my widdow feewings


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for pretending to be a widow.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> banned for pretending to be a widow.


Banned for not helping.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for "reaching" in the spam thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for "reaching" in the spam thread.


Banned for conspiring with @JayKay0914 to prevent me from making people laugh.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you didn't make people laugh.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because you didn't make people laugh.


Banned for succeeding.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for conspiring with @JayKay0914 to prevent me from making people laugh.


Bannned because, uh, because...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Bannned because, uh, because...


Banned for dragging my mother into this (that’s just dirty).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for a complete benign reason TBD later.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for a complete benign reason TBD later.


Banned for delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for wanting to be banned.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for wanting to be banned.


Banned for interpreting the way I post as an invitation to make advances at banning me.

The problem isn’t the way a person posts. The problem is serial banners.


----------



## User1

Banned because the problem is your dance moves


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Banned because the problem is your dance moves


Banned for being a supporting member and not sporting a gif.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for being a supporting member and not sporting a gif.﻿


Banned because this is a custom drawn image of me by @csb which is way better than a gif.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Banned because this is a custom drawn image of me by @csb which is way better than a gif.


Banned Because now I feel bad.


----------



## User1

Banned for falling into the trap


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Banned for falling into the trap


Banned for setting it.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Banned for satire.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Matt Skillet said:


> Banned for satire.


Banned for spelling eritas backwards.


----------



## Matt Skillet

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for spelling eritas backwards.


Banned for searching eritas on Urban Dictionary


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Matt Skillet said:


> Banned for searching eritas on Urban Dictionary


Banned because I didn’t until you suggested it.


----------



## Matt Skillet

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned because I didn’t until you suggested it.


Banned because I'm going to slip it into a conversation at work tomorrow and treat someone like an idiot for not knowing what it means.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Matt Skillet said:


> Banned because I'm going to slip it into a conversation at work tomorrow and treat someone like an idiot for not knowing what it means.


Banned for being an evil psycho.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for spamming your way to 3k, those waiting will never appreciate your sacrifice.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for spamming your way to 3k, those waiting will never appreciate your sacrifice.


Banned for the harsh reality check.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Banned because this is a custom drawn image of me by @csb which is way better than a gif.


Banned for having boobs on your head.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for having boobs on your head.


Banned for not banning the person directly above you


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for not banning the person directly above you


Banned for having boobs on the top of your neck.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for having boobs on the top of your neck.


Banned for being insensitive about my disability.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having expectations that are too high.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for having expectations that are too high.


Banned for again being insensitive about my disability and incorrectly referring to boobs as “expectations.”


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for again being insensitive about my disability and incorrectly referring to boobs as “expectations.”


Banned for unclear quotation mark usage.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not understanding.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Banned for having boobs on your head.


Banned because it is me whose boobs are placed upon @csb 's head.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not providing and explanation for “why.”


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned because no explanation needed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because I still don't get _it_.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for bloating your post count.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because you are doing the same.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you aren't boating your post count during spam season.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because you aren't boating your post count during spam season.


Banned because of course you are.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for resilience.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for being awake in the middle of the night.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for forgetting time zones.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it was still the middle of the night.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not banning me for not banning @RBHeadge PE for typing "boating" when he meant "bloating".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for pointing out that I failed to notice that.


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Banned for pointing out a pointer pointing at you, for not pointing at him, for not pointing at himself when he should have pointed at someone else.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mama said PE is the devil said:


> Banned for pointing out a pointer pointing at you, for not pointing at him, for not pointing at himself when he should have pointed at someone else.


Banned for overexerting yourself.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for assuming Mama said PE is the devil's state of physical fitness.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for assuming Mama said PE is the devil's state of physical fitness.


Banned for not properly mentioning @Mama said PE is the devil


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for banning me.


Banned for golfing.


----------



## User1

Banned for drinking coffee.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for spying on me


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for the irony


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for the heck of it


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because irony has no heck.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for being a literalist.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for heckling.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you should have used that reason on Audidriver.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because that was the intention, but you beat me by a second.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Banned because I want to know when results are coming out.

Please. Someone. Anyone.


----------



## NikR_PE

banned because this years cut score is 81/80


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for perpetuating false hope.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because the results are already out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned because the results are already out.


Banned for being vague as to the administration being referred to


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for being vague as to the administration being referred to


Banned because what does the presidency have to do with it?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for dodging


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for reminding me of the sound a dodge ball maxes when hitting my face.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not dodging


----------



## NikR_PE

banned for victim blaming


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because if you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for one-size-fits-all mentality


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you never saw the movie "Dodgeball"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for reading me like a book.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for reading me like a book.


banned because you missed a good movie


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not explicitly encouraging him to watch said movie.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because neither did you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for fighting over me (as flattered as I am)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you should be watching _Dodgeball_ instead of diligently corralling states for me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because yeehaw


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for outbursts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for denying me due to my preexisting condition.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having defects.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because my defects originated at the factory.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for faulty design.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because he does not have a PE in design.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned because there aren't any PEs in design


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for pointing out my oversimplification.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for using big words.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR said:


> Banned for hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia ﻿


Banned for not using the shorter word that means the same thing.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because that wouldnt be as ironic.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the irony is lost on you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because Alanis Morissette doesn't understand irony either.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for referring to a singer/songwriter that I am not familiar with.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being too young.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because age is just a number.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because age can be shown in telomere damage.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because age can be shown in telomere damage.


Banned for pointing out my damage. It hurts, ya know.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for defects. Again.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for reacting to everyone’s posts except mine.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for feeling entitled.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for hating on millennials.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because I am (???) a millennial too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not knowing who you are.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being react worthy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because RUDE.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for all caps.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for using me as an example for my fellow hats.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not differentiating between hats and caps.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned since apparently a big head doesn’t guarantee the joke will get to you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for using proper grammar in a way that makes the sentence incomprehensible in normal conversation.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for expecting a “normal” conversation from an engineer.


----------



## User1

Banned because I can't spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because yes you can, with the right attitude.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because attitude won't unlock the spam thread... well actually it might...


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being indecisive.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for because even with the indecision there was no doubt.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not having a questioning attitude.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for encouraging audi drivers' attitude.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not properly mentioning @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for dragging me into it via tag.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for inserting yourself into the conversation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for inviting him


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not RSVP’ing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not inviting me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for confusing jealousy for resentment


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I resemble that remark.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it sucks going back into work after a holiday weekend.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because I agree and 6 am meetings suck.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not sleeping during said meetings.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for suggesting the obvious.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for missing the obvious.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for making inaccurate assumptions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for saying i’m wrong, but more politely.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being wrong on the internet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for believing everything you read on the internet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for using a cliche.


----------



## NikR_PE

banned for holding @ChebyshevII_PE to high standards.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because ouch.


----------



## User1

Banned for showing weakness


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because i’ve already been banned for that at LEAST once.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not showing improvement.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for expecting a tangible result.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for expecting a tangible result.


Banned for continued disappoint.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being disappoint.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for turning yourself in, twice, in the take penny/leave penny thread


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I did my time.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because 4th of July is coming and you should not be near fireworks


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for distrust


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for good measure.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for complimenting me on my measurements.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for bragging about your measurements.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not being empathetic towards his insecurities.


----------



## User1

Banned for showing empathy for someone not receiving empathy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being of little help in this argument.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for seeking help.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for promoting quiet lonely desperation


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being a fun sucker.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for hating on dementors.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I wouldn’t be the only one.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because that does not make it right.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being a goody-two-shoes.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for discouraging good behavior.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I was discouraging your smugly virtuous attitude.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for explaining what you were doing to NikR


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not ending your sentence with “.”


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because neither did you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because, on the contrary, when considering proper punctuation, I did indeed use my period correctly.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for educating me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for having your Ph.D. and needing further education.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not being a lifelong learner.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the P.E. designation is an indication of a lifelong learner (or at least, it should be).


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because CA does not have a PDH requirement.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because i rest my case.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for slacking off.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for living near Spokompton.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for poor spelling.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not excusing my...cold. (*cough*, *cough*)


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not covering your mouth, and spreading viruses via the intertubes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for equating internet viruses to biological viruses.


----------



## User1

Banned for making me read viruses twice in one statement.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because no one forced you.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being technically correct.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because if that’s as close to correct as I can be, so be it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because technically correct is the best kind of correct.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned in lieu of “thank you” for banning me for a positive reason.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for a thank you ban.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for quoting Futurama earlier.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I don’t want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not learning from the mistakes of others.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the experience is only meaningful if you’re the one making mistakes.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because learning from others mistakes is equally important.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for thinking I actually believed what I said.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not believing in your own convictions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for misunderstanding.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being unclear.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for wanting more rounded PEs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I’m already pretty round.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not being perfectly round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being a perfectionist.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for assuming @Roarbark is not a hypocrite.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I made no statement that would indicate an assumption.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for excessive syllable use.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being jealous of my robust vocabulary.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it's Friday and idgaf.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for using a totally appropriate acronym.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for continuing to post after having been banned.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for starting and ending your sentence with the word “banned.”


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for starting and ending your sentence with the word “banned.”


Banned for doing the same.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because an Audi is just a Volkswagen with a higher price tag.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned because an Audi is just a Volkswagen with a higher price tag.


Banned for making assumptions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because Audi is actually the 'La Sape' version of a VW.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because clothes do not a good automobile make.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for knowing what La Sape means.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I had to google it.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for shattering my high opinions of you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being gravely mistaken in your opinions.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for taking a five day weekend.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for taking a five day weekend.


Banned for: you banned him for what, now??!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I won’t be spending it at Freddy’s.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for video game reference.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for recognizing a video game reference.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for taking 12 hours to ban RB.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you forgot the time difference.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the statements “1 hour ago” and “13 hours ago” are timezone-independent.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for changing "fire" to "ablaze".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because some men just want to watch the world spontaneously combust.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for misquote.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I didn’t claim or imply my statement to be a quote in the first place.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for deflecting.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for spelling “gnitcelfed” backwards.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because I tried to pronounce that weird word.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making me the scapegoat for your choices.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for enraging PETA by using an animal themed metaphor.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for beating that dead horse


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for actually angering PETA.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because PETA is incessantly angry regardless.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for using the word “incessantly.”


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for making me picture finger quotes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being susceptible to unintentional mind control.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for starting a game thread on a friday evening


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not participating on Friday.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned because the first person to draw is the first to get eliminated.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because not drawing results in what is effectively Russian roulette.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being confusing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for being confusing.


Banned for implying that you expected anything different.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for rushing us in the mafia thread.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for voting against me.


----------



## User1

Banned for voting with me


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> Banned for voting with me


Banned because I appreciate you not voting for me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for talking about Mafia outside of EB Mafia thread.


----------



## User1

Banned because idk if that means we die or not


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because no, it doesn’t.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because you have no power here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not posting the obligatory image to go with it.View attachment 12948


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not using your imagination.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for making me want to watch a trilogy when I should be working.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for working at 10:30 PM edt.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not voting in Mafia today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for correctly banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for saying he correctly banned when he didn't.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for further confusing the definition of “correct” in regards to this thread.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for getting confused easily.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for voting out @vhab49_PE in the mafia thread.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because you did the same.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for nixing the doctor out of poorly-placed spite.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for nixing the doctor out of poorly-placed spite.


Banned because it was less of spite and more of mafia elimination.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Banned because it was less of spite and more of mafia elimination.


Banned because Mafia elimination requires that you eliminate the Mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned because Mafia elimination requires that you eliminate the Mafia.


Banned for calling out my obvious mistake.


----------



## User1

Banned because what?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because chicken butt.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for declaring yourself Don.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not refuting his claims.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not making it through the night


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because even if i did, i would not have made it through the day today.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for pessimism.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for allegedly hating tags.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because that is a rumor I didn't start.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not starting more rumors


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for still being alive in the mafia game.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because at this rate you'll be wrong in 56 minutes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned because *49 minutes.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because you posted before i could post my response


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for for editing your post.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because i edited my response and now your statement looks unrelated


----------



## Roarbark

Bannned because my response appears to be related.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for also editing your post


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not changing your avatar


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for changing your title.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for pointing that out before I noticed it.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for slow shaming.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for resurrecting this thread.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not doing it yourself.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because this thread is only 9 posts away from 100 pages.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I think you mean 8.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because this thread should be locked by @leggo PE when it maxes out 99 pages.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for dragging @leggo PE into admin duties while she is on vacation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because @leggo PE's big day isn't until Saturday.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I'm actually on vacation starting Thursday, August 1st.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I misunderstood.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Banned for slow shaming.


Banned for not checking your notifications that we so lovingly provide to you


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning out of turn, Julie.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for making me confused about people's real names.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because ChebyshevII_PE IS my real name.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for lying


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for shooting with a blindfold on.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned because not everyone gets that reference


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it wasn’t a reference; it was a metaphor.


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E.Banned for trying to out me. From now on I'm only banning you. I MAKE MY OWN RULES


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making your own rules.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because the rules don't matter.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being a rebel.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being imperial.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for promoting SI units.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for missing a blatantly obvious Star Wars reference.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for assuming that I missed it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for starting the “banned for assuming” train again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for keeping the "Don of the EB Mafia" title when you aren't modding this weeks game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not double-checking your assertions.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for changing your title after getting called out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for having no proof of this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for having no proof of this.


Banned because I kept the receipts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for 1) keeping detailed information about me without my permission, and 2) still not proving that my title was different (the titles are the same in both screenshots).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because they website keeps the records, not I.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because they website keeps the records, not I.


Banning @Audi driver, P.E. because @RBHeadge PE cropped me out of his screenshot


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

WTAF?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not inferring the ban in my ban.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for expecting me to accommodate for your lack of specificity.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being accommodating.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being unreasonable.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Um no.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Um no.


Banned because um, yes.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Emphatic no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for aggression.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for passive aggression.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because there was nothing passive about my aggression.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for stalking


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not covering your tracks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it was @NikR who didn't cover his tracks.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for pointing out my mistakes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because if you weren’t aware of your mistakes, there would be no way to know the need to correct them.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for wordiness.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for putting a hat on a hat.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for making me think about what that means.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for thinking.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for throwing you weight around in the SE exam forum.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for sticking your tongue out at RB (seriously, are we in elementary school?).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for use of parenthetical thought.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for use of a word I had to google.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for possessing a minuscule vocabulary.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because your contribution made it much less minuscule.

Also banned because what else do you expect from an engineer? 1/2 a normal person’s vocabulary, with 1/2 of that being words that only I understand.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned because your contribution made it much less minuscule.
> 
> Also banned because what else do you expect from an engineer? 1/2 a normal person’s vocabulary, with 1/2 of that being words that only I understand.


Banned because I expect better.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned because I expect better.


Banned because you should:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for using pictures instead of words, thus not further developing your vocabulary.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for using pictures instead of words, thus not further developing your vocabulary.


Banned for sound logic.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for advertising a speaker manufacturer.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned because you should:
> 
> View attachment 13607


Special ban to @ChebyshevII_PE for using my pickup line as part of his ban. 

@NikR Banned for making the uninitiated notice the "ad".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for giving me special treatment.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for rooting for the broncos.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because Eagles arent any better.


----------



## User1

banned because I keep trying to time my appearance in this thread to ban @Audi driver, P.E. but I keep failing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because both the eagles and the broncos won a super bowl within the last 5 years.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for speaking the truth.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because Go Seahawks! (they need a lot of help this year)


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being confused at my earlier post. FYI this is what I was talking about: https://www.walmart.com/ip/SoundLogic-Lava-Lamp-Bluetooth-Speaker/730058750


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I’m your opponent!

(to alleviate confusion, I mean that it was me you banned in the first place, regardless of @Audi driver, P.E.‘s response)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because even I'm confused.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for playing right into my hand.


----------



## Fisherman504

-... .- -. / ..-. --- .-. / ..- ... .. -. --. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. .


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for saying “ban for using Morse code” in Morse code.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for saying the same thing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it was YOU who first said, “the same thing.”


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for rewriting the phrase in question.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for great story telling in the EB Mafia thread


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for bringing up unrelated games.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because that game naturally spills over into the other threads.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for kindly offering to help moderate.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for saying yes.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being off topic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for getting things on topic.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I have no idea what the topic is.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you need to keep up.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for leaving me behind.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because you need to keep up.


Banned for duplicity. And I preban @ChebyshevII_PE for banning me for skipping him, and prebanning, and multiple bans in one ban, and for anyone that would ban me for multiple "ands".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for all of the above, i’m too lazy to write it all out.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for all of the above, i’m too lazy to write it all out.


Banned for laziness.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being too obvious.


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. banned for not enough "ands"


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being late.


----------



## User1

Banned for not getting banned before I got here to ban you


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for trying to hide your identity.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because identity theft is not a joke, Jim! Millions of families suffer every year!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because his name isn't Jim; I think it isn't.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not knowing @Audi driver, P.E.‘s real name.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Banned for not knowing @Audi driver, P.E.‘s real name.


Banned for self banning while banning Arbys dude.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for self banning while banning Arbys dude.


Banned for referring to other people by nicknames of their display name. (Curious, but also not, as to what your nickname for me is)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for self indulgence.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because this is ‘Murcia; I have a right to self-indulge.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for lynching @leggo PE


----------



## User1

Banned for flipping the coin wrong


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not voting


----------



## User1

Banned for being a good Samaritan at the bar and dying bc of it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because nice guys finish last.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because technically, I think I finished last, thanks to @ChebyshevII PE... And I'm not a guy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because although you are not a guy, you are nice.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because girls can be nice too.


----------



## User1

Banned because yeah


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I didn’t mean to imply girls couldn’t be nice.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for being all mysterious about your name.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I AM a mystery.


----------



## User1

Banned because, no, LIFE is a mystery. Everyone must stand alone.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Banned because, no, LIFE is a mystery. Everyone must stand alone.


Banned because my being a mystery and life being a mystery are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because my being a mystery and life being a mystery are not mutually exclusive.﻿


Banned because they're mutually redundant


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Banned because they're mutually redundant


Banned for implying that @ChebyshevII PE is life.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you are not a mystery to me!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Banned because you are not a mystery to me!


Banned because I’ll bet 5 minutes around me in person will change your mind.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not mentioning what you are willing to bet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because that’s part of the mystery.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for bringing it full circle.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I am a full circle.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because life is a highway...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for planting a Rascal Flatts song in my head.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for planting a Rascal Flatts song in my head.


Banned because misery loves company (it was playing on the radio at work yesterday and it's still stuck in my head!).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for explaining why you used an old proverb.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning the dead.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the dead can ban the dead.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because the dead are apparently walking.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I fail to see the appearance...


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because life seems meaningless not being in EBMafia dm's


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because life is meaningless regardless.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I find my own meaning in life.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for... idk, having a healthy perspective


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because my perspective might be the only thing healthy about this megachonker.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for pessimism.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for discouraging pessimism.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because what the heck is a megachonker??


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because please see attached:View attachment 13664


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because cats are @JayKay0914's thing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because i’m the megachonker, not her.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned so you have time to hit the gym


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for...”winking”...at me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Banned for stealing my cat thing.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because hey, I have a cat too!


----------



## JayKay PE

Banned because you're a pretzel.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you are actually...2 cats?????


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because I didn't see the second cat until just now.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for discussing cats.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not suggesting a better discussion topic.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned again for revealing the 2nd cat in @JayKay0914's avatar. It cannot be unseen.


----------



## JayKay PE

Banned for having a dog user pic, making my pussy-cats nervous.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because its a coyote, not a dog.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it’s “kai-yoh-tee”, not “kai-yote”.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because it’s “kai-yoh-tee”, not “kai-yote”.


Banned for all eternity because this is so, so wrong.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for all eternity because this is so, so wrong.


Banned for condemning me for eternity.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for condemning me for eternity.


Banned for attempting to speak after being banned for all eternity.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for attempting to speak after being banned for all eternity.


Banned because okay, god.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for giving in.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the snark flew right over you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for buying a dozen cartons of milk.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the program always operates the way you ask it to; just not always how you expect.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not letting Arby guess your name.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Banned for not letting Arby guess your name.


Banned because i’ve Not been stopping him from guessing, just telling him he’s wrong.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for telling me I'm wrong.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being in denial.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for lack of objectivity.


----------



## JayKay PE

Banned for guessing names that shouldn't be guessed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because @ChebyshevII PE is not "he who shall not be named".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for talking about me like i’m not even here.


----------



## User1

Banned because your name is Shelby.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because I agree.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Banned because your name is Shelby.


Banned because THATS NOT MY NAME


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because THATS NOT MY NAM﻿E


Banned because every time you say that;


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 2 minutes ago, tj_PE said:
> 
> Banned because every time you say that;



Banned because that was the intent.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because no one has guessed your real name yet.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because maybe I have.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because no one can verify your statement.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned because @leggo PE can.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banning myself for double post


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for taking away the pleasure of banning you for double post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for banning for fun.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not trying to guess my name again.


----------



## JayKay PE

Banned for your name not being Chandelier


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because my name doesn’t hold a candle to that one (yes, pun intended)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for puns.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for funs.


----------



## Fisherman504

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for funs.


Banned for using a word that rhymes with the last post.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I wasn’t informed that was a rule.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being uninformed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not being uniform.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for expecting me to be a type of clothing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Banned for being a naked, smart, rat.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for saying “naked.”


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for incessant banning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it’s about time I got banned for that reason.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being aware but not curtailing it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for assuming I have the ability to curtail my own insanity.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned for being an insane Engineer.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because what other kind is there?


----------



## JayKay PE

Banned because you keep dancing, but you never drop the beat for everyone else.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you can’t say that anymore:


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because I thought you were a mime.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned because mimes only exist in Final Fantasy 3.


----------



## JayKay PE

Banned because, false, I def saw a mime in Pokemon.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because Pokémon is for kids.

...and i’ll Remain a kid forever if being otherwise means I need to give it up.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned because Pokemon is not just for kids. There's Pokemon Go. There is not one kid there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because you didn't tell us if you caught Pikachu.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned because you can't catch Pikachu. He stays outside the ball.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because the whole premise of Pokemon is similar to a dog fighting ring. 

Please don't take this seriously.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Banned because the whole premise of Pokemon is similar to a dog fighting ring.
> 
> Please don't take this seriously.


Banned for bringing up a good point.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned for supporting megaman, cause all he/she is a robot fighting inside a ring too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for jacking my avatar!


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for an excellent ban.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being too good at being Mafia and deceiving everyone.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I apparently didn't totally decieve everyone, but instead just got to them before they could get to me.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned for being trifling like my ex. I told my friends to tell her I"m dead.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you should think twice before banning an EB admin.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned (both of you) because its difficult to distinguish who said what.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I feel like a victim of identity theft.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned cause we (both of us) agree to disagree with you.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because this could happen to @ChebyshevII PE newborn.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Fisherman504 said:


> Banned cause we (both of us) agree to disagree with you.


Banned for speaking for me. Imposter.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because your avis aren't in sync with each other.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being too lazy to read the mafia rules.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because laziness is the reason engineering exists.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for confusing “engineering” with “innovation.”


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I did no such thing.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned cause you have to many interests for me to mimic your profile.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not banning the person directly above you.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned for not understanding that I was banning Audi Driver, P.E.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for mimicking other people’s profiles.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for mimicking other people’s profiles.


Banned for banning someone for something you did.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for being so active I had to read through 4 pages of bans.


----------



## Roarbark

Self ban for working on a Saturday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for self-ban.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for self verification


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you and @Roarbark have the same rep.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned bacause anicca


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I'm at work today.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because I'm at work today.


Banned for not being Fisherman504


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for expecting me to be someone (or something) i’m Not.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned for calling me a something. I have feelings.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for having feelings.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because fillings are better than feelings.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for comparing dental work to the phenomena of human emotion.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned because @Fisherman504 stole your avatar and hasn't been banned for real yet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for implying that such an action could be taken...


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned cause you keep switching your title.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because copying is the ultimate form of flattery.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because why, thank you.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned because don't flatten yourself.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because two EB gods have taken notice of your behavior at this point.

Also it’s “flatter.”


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because @Fisherman504 likened you (@ChebyshevII PE) to a pancake.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Banned because @Fisherman504 likened you (@ChebyshevII PE) to a pancake.


Banned because my avatar is a pixelated character, so In a sense, i’m already as flat as they come.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned because it's 2019 and you're still using Commodore 64 graphics. 1080p is the norm now.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because so are you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Fisherman504 said:


> Banned because it's 2019 and you're still using Commodore 64 graphics. 1080p is the norm now.


Banned because Retro has been in for a while now, so the fact that it’s 2019 is irrelevant.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being irrelevant.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for projecting your frustrations with yourself into me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for copying Fisherman dude.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because my rep is 898 and yours is 989.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because so?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I needed a reason to change the subject.


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because my rep is 898 and yours is 989.


Banned because that's too cute.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Banned because that's too cute.


Banned because my rep-to-post ratio is decent.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned because you care to much.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Banned because you care to much.


Banned because you don't care enough.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because #stalker.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because #thisisnttwitter


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you don't understand.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because ignorance is bliss.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because knowledge is power.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because power is the product of potential and current.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned because it's the rate of work.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for charging me for working.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not saying “cents.”


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for still not making any sense/cents/scents.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for using homophones.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because "not that there's anything wrong with that".


----------



## User1

Banned for not making a complete sentence


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I believe complete sentences end with periods.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because complete sentences end with periods, question marks, exclamation points, or interrobangs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because @tj_PE failed to use any of those.


----------



## User1

Banned for tagging me in a banning.


----------



## Road Guy

Banned for getting tagged


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for not actually banning anyone.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for tempting me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having will power.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because my name’s not will.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I know your name!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I know yours as well.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for making me have multiple mod duties, even if I agreed to it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because this is the path you chose.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for allowing a choice.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because there’s something “fishy” about you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because there isn't.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it’s Friday the 13th.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because the caffeine isn't helping this morning.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not boofing it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for mentioning it without context.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it’s quite rainy here today.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because hi tired, I’m @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for making me smile. ("Hi, I'm smile.")


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for smiling at dad jokes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for discouraging him.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not improving the quality of your jokes instead.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for confusing novelty and quality.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for exhibiting neither.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because ouch.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it's Friday.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not believing the doctor.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for barely speaking at all as the moderator.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because I have been speaking in _moderation_.   (actually we have a release planned in few weeks and nothing is working)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for fixing one bug and introducing 255 more.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because those are 255 new features.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for working for Micro$oft.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because who does not like to party


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for thinking that's a party.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because frickin’ Bill Gates is in the room, so of course it’s a frickin’ party.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not knowing Bill has little to do with MSFT any more.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not participating in EB Mafia this round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Banned for not participating in EB Mafia this round.


Banned because I participated even though I wasn't included.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for whining about not getting a participation award.


----------



## NJmike PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for whining about not getting a participation award.


Banned for having an odd name to have to pronounce


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Banned for having an odd name to have to pronounce


Banned for not guessing my real name.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for not guessing my real name.


Banned because I saw Chevelle on Sunday and it wasn't that great of a show.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Banned because I saw Chevelle on Sunday and it wasn't that great of a show.


Banned because the show has nothing to do with my name, so i’m Not offended.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because the show has nothing to do with my name, so i’m Not offended.


Banned for banning someone for not offending you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Banned for banning someone for not offending you.


Banned for not visiting this side of the Cascades more.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not visiting this side of the Cascades more.


Banned bc I had a kickoff meeting for a project in Spokane last week!


----------



## User1

Banning myself for not clarifying that the meeting was in seattle.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for self-banning.


----------



## Fisherman504

?


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not banning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not actually banning @Fisherman504.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for requiring specificity.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making me rephrase: as an admin, you have the ability to “actually” ban people.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because this type of banning is much more fun!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned because you need an apprentice to help you. One day I'll overcome the master.


----------



## leggo PE

Oh sheesh, banned for double banning, self-banning, and attempting to threaten my position.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it isn’t me, dangit! So frustrating having a copycat.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because it isn’t me, dangit! So frustrating having a copycat.


i have a confuse now lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for having a confuse.


----------



## leggo PE

K banned because I was definitely misled by the copycat avatar above, but I'm not gonna apologize because it's not really my problem.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not checking for my username (which I know for a fact is unique).


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because I think your name could be copied with two lowercase "L"s instead of the roman II


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for planting ideas.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it's Monday.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because it's not Monday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it’s not Friday, either.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because we're halfway there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because...


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because we are half way there again.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because we were halfway there 40 minutes ago.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because the USA does not own any of the middle of the ocean. And also banned because the letters U S A turn into a flag when you type them without spaces.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for insulting patriotism. (And I totally don’t mean that)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for using parenthesis.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned for being AWOL.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for jacking my avatar again.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for still being alive in mafia while I was dedded.


----------



## PeeWee

Banned for not being Mafia


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for not playing this round


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for excluding me this round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Banned for excluding me this round.


Banned because participating is your prerogative.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because your banning reminded me of this song:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for c&amp;p'ing a wife beater's vid.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I do definitely feel badly about that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning me when it's your fault!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for banning me when it's your fault!


Banned for victim blaming.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for victim blaming.


Banned for thinking leggo was a victim. She was the perp!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In that case...banned for gaslighting.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having an alter ego.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it wasn’t my decision.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being more decisive.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because whatever, dude.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for completely unrelated reasons.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for lack of specificity.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the 49ers won last night.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because that isn't my fault.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you’re right; it’s @leggo PE‘s fault.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being right after I was right.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because as long as i’m right in the end, it doesn’t matter who was first.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because that wasn't the end, and neither is this.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not finishing this.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not starting this.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because the Niners not only won, but dominated!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because the Browns are just really bad.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I can’t pick ‘em, apparently.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because I don't understand 'murican football fouls.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the majority of the NFL’s refs have the same problem.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because I don't see what National Forensic League refs have to do with anything. In fact I didn't know they had refs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making a smart-alecky comment.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned for making a decision for me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for looking like a double post.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for getting confused even with three eyes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not making the obvious fiiish joke.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for misspelling "fiiish"
(Is that how this goes? I decided to jump in.)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for starting a side conversation in this thread.

(yes)


----------



## User1

Banned for answering a question instead of just banning.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for banning someone trying to be helpful


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for taking so long to join this thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being impatient.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being intolerant of the impatient.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for being tolerant of the impatient.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for intolerance of the tolerant.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it’s hard to tolerate the number of times “tolerance” has been said in this thread today.


----------



## Fisherman504




----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not following the game rules.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for getting Rick roll’d.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because seems like it was aimed at you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because they missed, and I deflected.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned because it wasn't a one shot hit. Rick roll'd is a multiple target audience hit.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for stealing another user's profile image.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for having a suggestive profile image.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having a mind in the gutter.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned because minds can't really be in gutters. It's like a soul or love.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being a literalist.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for being a literalist.


Banned for being synchronized with Fisherman504.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because I just realized @Fisherman504's profile image is slightly darker, and maybe larger than @ChebyshevII PE's


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Banned because I just realized @Fisherman504's profile image is slightly darker, and maybe larger than @ChebyshevII PE's


Banned because it's Cheby's that is maybe smaller and slightly lighter.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because yall are looking too hard.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being one of the hard lookers.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned cause y'all all failed. I copied the image directly. It's impossible to be two different colors. 

Double banned cause y'all not on that 120hz refresh rate. It's 2019.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned because yall are looking too hard.


Out of turn ban following up @NikR's suggestive pic ban: Banned because YOU'RE looking too hard ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Fisherman504 said:


> Banned cause y'all all failed. I copied the image directly. It's impossible to be two different colors.
> 
> Double banned cause y'all not on that 120hz refresh rate. It's 2019.


Banned because go look for yourself!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Banned because go look for yourself!


Banned for not getting your eyes checked.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because my prescription just expired.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not having a copycat.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you might never play Mafia again.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for threatening @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because yeah.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because no.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because maybe so.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I was actually banned!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for actually getting banned.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for double jeopardy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it was necessary.


----------



## Fisherman504




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because what the fuck!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for swearing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not swearing.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for corrupting the youths.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for keeping it clean.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because my house is pretty dirty. I blame my housemates.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being an adult with housemates.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for dissing married people.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for misinterpreting my banning
(Personal rule: no more than 2 adults can live together.)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for posting a personal rule.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for posting.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for doing the same.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not being different.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for getting hammered.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for being punny


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for misspelling puny. Double banned for insulting James, George, or Steve.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Banned for misspelling puny. Double banned for insulting James, George, or Steve.


Banned for putting words into RB’s mouth and for getting my name wrong...thrice!


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not capitalizing the name of the rock band, Tony.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for neither roaring nor barking.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for not driving an audi


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I can’t correlate your username with anything.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not correlating his username with Arby's. (WE HAVE THE MEATS!)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because roast beef sandwiches can’t be made out of fish.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not trying hard enough.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for using periods in "PE" in your username


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for using periods in "PE" in your username


Banned because that's proper.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for arguing subjectively.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for arguing subjectively.


Banned because it's not up for argument.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because that doesn't stop arguers.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not joining in the argument.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because am too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for starting a new arguement


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because this was a 60+ hour week.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for complaining about extra pay.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for forgetting about salaries.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for posting on saturday


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Banned for taking away most of my posting ability this weekend


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned from making soup. Also banned because @RBHeadge PE isn’t an admin (yet)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because I don't want to mod.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because you are not opposed to it in the mafia thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for calling me out on a technicality.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because technicalities suck, but are legitimate reasons for banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning me.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I would never!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because you should


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I agree  :banhim:


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for ganging up on @Audi driver, P.E..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for sticking up for me.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for telling off your fan club.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for telling me off.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being in a salty mood today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because he’s grumpy about not playing Mafia anymore.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because people get grumpy after playing mafia


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Banned because I dont understand mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not inferring gameplay from our posts.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not inviting @LyceeFruit for out next round of mafia.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Banned for falsely accusing @ChebyshevII PE when @RBHeadge PE did invite me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not accepting my invitation.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for bring in Mafia talk to this post. What happens in Mafia, stays in Mafia.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for typos.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because if I were banned for that reason, it would be very accurate.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for lack of typos


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for lack of typos


Banned for trying to get a mod banned.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for having a comma in your username


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> banned for having a comma in your username


Banned for being mechanical, but the wrong kind.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for being mechanical, but the wrong kind.


Banned because MDM 4 LIFE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because in ME TF&gt;MDM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because computer engineering &gt; literally all other exams


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being an examist


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I read that as extremist. Which I guess wouldn’t change the current argument.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for multiple reasons!


----------



## NikR_PE

banned for not listing them


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because you know what you did.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because I don't


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because Pinky &gt; Brain


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for getting the Pinky &amp; The Brain theme song into my head.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for knowing theme songs I don't.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not knowing everything.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not knowing what I know.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not giving a new reason


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for stealing an image from the wikipedia page for vibration and using it as your avatar without attribution.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for making unnecessary demands

@jean15paul_PE I don't disagree.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for having a side conversation.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for stealing an image from the wikipedia page for vibration and using it as your avatar without attribution.


Banned for stealing an image of an Audi golf ball and using it as your avatar without attribution.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I couldn’t find a google image result for his picture.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for putting so much effort into a ban.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not calling me out on not replying to the most recent message.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned per your request.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for saying "per".


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for applying business writing style guides to an engineering forum.


----------



## JayKay PE

Banned for knowing what business writing styles encompass.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for complaining about low humidity in the Midwest.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because that is a serious issue.


----------



## JayKay PE

Banned because you agreed with me, which surely means you are mafia


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being the mod and not sending me a DM about it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Banned for assuming I thought this 'be the mod' thing through before I volunteered!


----------



## Roarbark

Banned in the hopes that you'll share your skin moistening secrets when you solve the issue. (Parents moved to Colorado and I shrivel up whenever I visit).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not letting your skin rough it a little.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for hating soft skin.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for completely misinterpreting me.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for lack of clarity.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned ambiguously.


----------



## Fisherman504

[No message]


----------



## preeb

Banned for doppelgangering and confusing my brain


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not banning him for posting only a space.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for suggesting a ban when the earlier ban worked


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you might be mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for not playing mafia this round


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not coming swing dancing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not thanking our Veterans.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being mafia


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for holding my past against me.


----------



## User1

Banned because I cant make innuendo from your past


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because the word innuendo sounds like innuendo.


----------



## leggo PE

Bound because "moist".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for using "bound" instead of "banned". And, obvs, for saying "moist".


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for hating moisture.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Skipping @nikr and banning @ChebyshevII PE for using "obvs"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because that’s totes against the rules.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Also banned for using "totes"


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for shaming @ChebyshevII PEfor using tote bags.


----------



## Roarbark

Banning NikR's unbanned post for encouraging absorption.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for messing up the linked words game!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I messed up worse than he did


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for self-blame.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for blurring the lines between accepting responsibility and self-blaming.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for indirectly referencing a song that is not very good at all.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I was not aware I was referencing a song.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because I was not aware I was referencing a song.


Banned for being unawares.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for claiming to be something you’re not.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for setting me up to get banned for messing up the linked words game.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for making me google "poncho vera"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for making me think of aloe vera


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not using it on your skin.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for implying he needs it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because who cares if he does or doesn't?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not caring


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for not caring


Banned because it was a legit question I want an answer to.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for hosting a TED talk.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I doubt his name is Ted.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because you won't tell us your name


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because he actually did tell his name in the spam thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because i’d Like to see proof of that.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for ruining my plan to make @jean15paul_PE search through all that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making a false statement and expecting not to be grilled on it.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because the statement you just made is also false.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being too wordy.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for short attention span.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for mentioning my shortcomings.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being insecure.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not providing constructive feedback.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because negative feedback is a necessary component of industrial control loops.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for irrelevance.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for negative feedback.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for banning a necessary component of industrial control loops.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for relevance.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for...idk, something about you all conspiring against me.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for narcissistic personality disorder


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for making diagnoses without a degree in mental health.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because getting a degree can also affect mental health


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because non sequitur


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for creating additional rules.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not for not following the new rules


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I haven’t been on the board enough this week to know the new rules.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for repetition


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being a wrong person


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I may not always be right, but i’m Never wrong.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for contradicting your previous statement.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because that’s par for the course for me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for golfing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I wanna go home.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because it's 9:21 AM here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because i’m 500 miles from home and have accumulated at least 60 hours (with more to come).


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for making me feel guilty for adding an EB ban to your list of woes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Banned for making me feel guilty for adding an EB ban to your list of woes.


Banned for feeling guilty.

(and believe me, it was not my intention to make you feel that way)


----------



## ryan.castelli

Banned for too many posts in 24 hrs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ryan.castelli said:


> Banned for too many posts in 24 hrs.


Banned for not checking the spam thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for working too hard this week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being an hour behind me all week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for being three hours behind me now.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for taking turns getting behind each other.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for implying things


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it’s a 3-day work week


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because it could also be a 0 day work week with the right attitude.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR said:


> Banned because it could also be a 0 day work week with the right attitude.


Banned because technically that wouldn't be a work week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for technicality.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because this is the only game I play now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not playing enough games


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not defining enough.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being so demanding.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Meh


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for indifference.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper PE said:


> Banned for indifference.


Banned.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned.


Self-banned for not quoting previous banning comment.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper PE said:


> Self-banned for not quoting previous banning comment.


Unbanned.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for unbanning


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Unbanned for banning for unbanning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> banned for unbanning


Banned for only having 9 work days remaining this year.


----------



## Railroad Engineer

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for only having 9 work days remaining this year.


Banned for implying you actually work!


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for living in a town I don't know how to pronounce.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because that's actually a typo.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because i still don't know how to pronounce Olathe.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for incompetence


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not teaching him.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because I was teaching him independence.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because you're only allowed to teach independence on independence day.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for lying


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not making an Independence Day movie reference.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for referencing a 90's action movie.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because it is more sci fi than action


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making a big deal about genre.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for narcissism


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for wanting to be a senior member.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because my inquiry about @squaretaper PE‘s status as a senior member doesn’t automatically mean that I want that for myself.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

banned because your clone is back


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for assuming Cheb is not the clone.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for posts



NikR_PE said:


> Banned for wanting to be a senior member.


that don't make sense.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not banning based on the last post


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for not banning based on the last post


Banned for arbitrary rule-making.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because are the rules even real?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being a mod and not knowing the rules!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for knowing the rules and not caring.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not keeping quiet about it.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for accusing a moderator.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Of what?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for asking questions.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Of what?


Not knowing the rules!

Banned for the continuing confusion of you and our fish friend.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Not knowing the rules!
> 
> Banned for the continuing confusion of you and our fish friend.


Banned because I am not confused about fish, friends, fish friends, or being confused.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being not confused about only four things.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for implying @Audi driver, P.E. need be even more confused.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because that's not what I said.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned because that's not what I said.


Banned because the response was clearly to a finite list.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for making me go back to the previous page to see what was said.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being so vested in this game


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because causality matters.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for matter’s causality.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being here rather than resting before the PE result madness this week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the madness began 44 days ago.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because its 45 days


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for showing off your counting skills.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned (both of you) for not accounting for time zone differences


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for being three hours behind me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for presuming to live in the future.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because the future doesn't exist.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being a nihilist.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned for using big words.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Banned for being a copycat


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for helping me out in the WTTS thread.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for referencing other threads.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for referencing other threads.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for providing an extremely unoriginal banning reason.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for being a c-c-combo breaker.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for ?


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned for ??


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Banned for being out of sync with Cheby


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> Banned for being out of sync with Cheby


Banned for continuing to play the mafia game.


----------



## blybrook PE

Banned for _playing_ the mafia game and giving up when you don't get lynched the first day!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> Banned for _playing_ the mafia game and giving up when you don't get lynched the first day!


Banned because that isn't why.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not saying why.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not asking why


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not responding to me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because your statement didn’t warrant a response.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not knowing what I was referring to.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for confusing me


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because thats on you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned because thats on you.


Banned for not helping.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not clarifying whether i should be helping add to or clear the confusion


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it makes no difference at this point.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being pessimistic.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned for being pessimistic.


Banned for mentioning what might be contents of a private message sent from me to you in the mafia game.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for trying to slide into my DM's.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned for trying to slide into my DM's.


Banned because you messaged me first.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for possibly talking about me regarding the mafia game.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned because you messaged me first.


Banned for lying


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for the same


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being unoriginal and not believing me.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because I believed you but you never mentioned you were not mafia.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned because I believed you but you never mentioned you were not mafia.


Banned because that is untrue.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for bickering


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for thinking that was bickering.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for trying to stop the OTOL game.


----------



## BabaYaga

Banned for asking what is OTOL.


----------



## NikR_PE

BabaYaga said:


> Banned for asking what is OTOL.


Banned for imagining things.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned for imagining things.


Banned for riding dirty dildos you share with your mom.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because holy crap.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for riding dirty dildos you share with your mom.


Banned for projecting


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for ejecting


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because ejecto seato cuz


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not speaking my language.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned not being a cunning linguist.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for holding me to the standards of a @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being extra.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because how can someone be gum?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you should chew on that for a while.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for dad jokes


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for no period.


----------



## BabaYaga

Banned for period


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because menstruation jokes aren’t funny.

Period.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for bad taste


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because you know that's right.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because you missed the opportunity to full circle back to gum.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for wanting to circle jerk.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making me want jerky.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not always wanting jerky


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for not always wanting jerky


You get to stay.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> You get to stay.


Banned for not banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for such intolerance.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not tolerating us on the OTOL thread.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because there is no such thread.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for causing this inconvenience


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I'm still at work.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because you are not alone. IIIII am here with you.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for camaraderie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because friendship is magic.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because friendship is magic.


Banned because only magic is magic.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being overly literal.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because your pic always makes me hungry.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for thinking that's a problem.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because it is a problem when I cannot eat the food from said pic.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because that’s what a printer is for.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for eating paper.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for criticizing my newly-found low-cal habits.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for forgetting to mention its high fiber count.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for math shaming.


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> Banned for math shaming.


Banned for posting in "Take a Penny" without adding to the pile. (In the right forum this time).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Banned for posting in "Take a Penny" without adding to the pile. (In the right forum this time).


Banned for piling on.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for having been on the pile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for having been on the pile.


Banned for lying.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I won’t take that lying down.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for showing up the exam drunk.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for blowing my cover.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for getting blown.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I don't even know what to make of that statement.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because it was pretty clear.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for commenting on the opacity (or lack thereof) of the statement.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being too literal


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning for something that is impossible to do.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for trying.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I'm literally not.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because you aren't literally "not", you are literally "@Audi driver, P.E."


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because you aren't literally "not", you are literally "@Audi driver, P.E."


Thank you.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because you aren't literally "not", you are literally "@Audi driver, P.E."


Banned because a man is not defined by his screen name. (Also IIRC he said doesn't even drive an Audi any more)


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> he said doesn't even drive an Audi any more


Banned because you neither roar nor bark.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> Banned because you neither roar nor bark.


Banned because you don't know that. (My previous ban also applies).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you don’t know whether we know.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because your post count is all the same number.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because your post count is all the same number.


Banned because wat? No it isn't.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned because wat? No it isn't.


Banned because you're forgetting about the 4th dimension, time.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned because you're forgetting about the 4th dimension, time.


Banned because time is only a pseudo dimension.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for inventing terms


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for trying to dissuade innovation.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for trying to dissuade innovation.


Banned for ruining this game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for ruining this game.


Banned for brutal honesty.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for brutal honesty.


Banned for making me terminally depressed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for making me terminally depressed.


Banned for acting like an idiot.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for acting like an idiot.


Banned for thinking I was acting.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for thinking I was acting.


Banned for thinking I was thinking.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for thinking I was thinking.


Banned for redundancy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for redundancy.


Banned for banning me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for banning me.


Banned for redundancy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for redundancy.


Banned for 3rd grade humor.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for 3rd grade humor.


Banned because "redundant" is clearly a 6th grade vocabulary word.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because "redundant" is clearly a 6th grade vocabulary word.


Banned for 6th grade humor.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for 6th grade humor.


Banned for unoriginal banning reason.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for unoriginal banning reason.


Banned for redundancy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for redundancy.


Banned because hardy har har.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because hardy har har.


Banned for making fun of me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for making fun of me.


Banned for editing your post above.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for editing your post above.


Banned because that was actually me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because that was actually me.


Banned for confusing everyone.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for confusing everyone.


Banned because you're the only one who is confused.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because you're the only one who is confused.


Banned because clearly you're not.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because clearly you're not.


Banned for referring to yourself in the 3rd person.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for referring to yourself in the 3rd person.


Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for hypocrisy.


Banned for not knowing how to spell that word.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not knowing how to spell that word.


Banned for telling everyone about my inability to spell.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for telling everyone about my inability to spell.


Banned for posturing.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for posturing.


Banned for copying J.R.R. Tolkien's Gollum/Sméagol conversation.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for copying J.R.R. Tolkien's Gollum/Sméagol conversation.


Banned for not spelling Tolkien correctly.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not spelling Tolkien correctly.


Banned because I actually did.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because I actually did.


Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for editing your post.


Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for hypocrisy.


Banned for spelling it correctly this time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being so bored that you banned yourself over 27 times.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for spelling it correctly this time.


Banned for learning shaming.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for learning shaming.


Banned for not banning Cheb.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not banning Cheb.


Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not banning Cheb.


Banned for letting him interject his opinion.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for letting him interject his opinion.


Banned because there is no stopping him, apparently.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because there is no stopping him, apparently.


Banned for giving up.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for giving up.


Banned for thinking you know what I am thinking or doing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for attempting to stop me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for thinking you know what I am thinking or doing.


Banned for inferring I don't.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for inferring I don't.


Banned for ignoring Cheb again.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for ignoring Cheb again.


Banned because I see him just fine and have acknowledged him.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because I see him just fine and have acknowledged him.


Banned for caring.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not ignoring me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for not ignoring me.


Banned for interrupting.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for interrupting.


Banned for being rude.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for being rude.


Banned for liking to see yourself talk.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for liking to see yourself talk.


Banned because I don't really, it just seems that way.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because I don't really, it just seems that way.


Banned for wordiness.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for wordiness.


Banned.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned.


Banned for making this game boring.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for making this game boring.


Banned for contributing to the problem.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Fuck.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because are you ok there?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@Road Guy

Banned for starting this game and not participating since 2014


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because are you ok there?


Banned for questionable banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for questionable banning.


Banned for bad puns.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for bad puns.


Banned for pointing out puns you thought folks might miss otherwise.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for pointing out puns you thought folks might miss otherwise.


Banned because there isn't any other type.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because there isn't any other type.


Banned because there are obvious puns.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned because there are obvious puns.


Banned for arguing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for bickering amongst yourself.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for bickering amongst yourself.


Banned for noticing what I said.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for noticing what I said.


Banned for spamming.


----------



## Road Guy

Audi driver said:


> @Road Guy
> 
> Banned for starting this game and not participating since 2014


banned for not paying attention, I actually banned someone from this thread last year


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> banned for not paying attention, I actually banned someone from this thread last year


Banned for not making it more obvious.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not making it more obvious.




Banned for being oblivious.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Banned for not


Banned for using an incomplete sentence


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for using an incomplete sentence


Banned because it's not.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> pouty!


Banned for name calling.


----------



## User1

Banned for cross threading


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Banned for cross threading


Banned for being cross.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for speaking british.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for picking up a dialect using only text.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for working the third shift.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> banned for working the third shift.


Banned for speaking Swahili.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for speaking Swahili.


Banned for killing the thread again.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for killing the thread again.


Banned for confusion overload in the mafia thread.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for confusion overload in the mafia thread.


Banned for noticing.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for noticing.


Banned for lack of further confusion.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for encouraging confusion.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for encouraging confusion.


Banned for not encouraging encouragement.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because that's boring.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for easing your boredom by playing this game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for making false assumptions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because your playing this game is neither false nor an assumption.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for latching on to the wrong thing thus continuing to be wrong.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for having unclear expectations and expecting me to meet them anyway.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not being funnier


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not meeting low expectations.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for not being funnier


Banned because it’s not like I’m trying or anything.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not trying.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I’ve given up.


----------



## NikR_PE

banned for giving up


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned cause I'm back.


----------



## aog

Banned for leaving.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned for not understanding *ChebyshevII PE and I are one and the same. *


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for sitting on a throne of lies.


----------



## Mystori

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for sitting on a throne of lies.


Banned for not attempting to steal the Liar Throne.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because the Liar Throne is actually your toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for giving new meaning to “pants on fire.”


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for giving new meaning to “pants on fire.”


Banned because it's really a distinction without a difference.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being cliché.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banning @ChebyshevII PE for changing his avatar to something very flashy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because if it bothers you, I’m willing to change it, but only if you ask nicely.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for caving to RB


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being mistaken. (I am still flashy)


----------



## aog

Banned for not looking like your twin.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for giving credibility to the avatar stealer


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned because........


----------



## NikR_PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Banned because........


Banned for being inconsiderate to the epileptic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned because @ChebyshevII PE changed his avatar back.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because that's on him.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for making me read a backlog of posts to determine what to ban you over.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for still not finding anything.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for looking in all the wrong places.


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned because this avatar matches my name better and I didn't realized it until now.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for possessing a different body.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for prejudice against ghosts and other possessive spirits.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Banned for prejudice against ghosts and other possessive spirits.


Banned because there was no prejudice, just mere observation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for voyeurism.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being too literal.


----------



## aog

Banned, figuratively.


----------



## aog

Banned for killing the thread.


----------



## aog

Banned for double posting.


----------



## aog

Banned because that's a tttrrrriiippple.


----------



## aog

Banned for trying to be like @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## aog

Banned for thinking @Audi driver, P.E. is a bad influence.


----------



## aog

Banned for not being original.


----------



## aog

Banned because no two snowflakes are alike.


----------



## aog

Banned because snow is bad for my commute.


----------



## aog

Banned for whining.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for DID


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned for DID


Banned for REAL.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for inflating your authorities.


----------



## User1

banned bc wtf just happened


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because @aog went on a rampage.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for deflecting.


----------



## aog

Banned for reflecting.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for vampire favoritism.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for inferring vampires instead of imagining dragons.


----------



## NikR_PE

banned for being radioactive


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for references to horrible music.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for judging


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for references to horrible music.


Banned for thinking the references are to country music.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for thinking the references are to country music.


wat?!!


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not following.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not helping


----------



## aog

Banned for being tied to a cause.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> banned for not paying attention, I actually banned someone from this thread last year


Banned for not actually banning me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for self banning


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for lacking a hyphen.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not liking my posts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not liking Mafia.


----------



## Orchid PE

Banned for implying we should like a group of criminals.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because we gangsta. 

View attachment LegitimateUltimateAtlanticsharpnosepuffer-mobile.mp4


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for saying "we" when you meant "I".


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because it was not even "I" as indicated by the vid


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being in the vid.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for not casting him in the movie.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> banned for not casting him in the movie.


Banned for not doing it yourself.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not doing it yourself.


Banned for going to Seattle.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Banned for going to Seattle.


Banned for working from home.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for inadvertently narrating your life.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for venturing out


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for ending a sentence without a period


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for hypocrisy!


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for still ending with a period.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned for still ending with a period.


Banned for poor sentence structure.


----------



## aog

Banned for practicing as a grammer engineer without a license.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for using the title "engineer" on a non-existent engineering practice.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for being unsupportive of engineering.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for making your first post in this thread


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for discouraging new posters.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Banned for being unsupportive of engineering.


Banned for being absent too long. (also, welcome back)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned for discouraging new posters.


Banned for making too many posts in this thread.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not making enough


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for not making enough


Banned for sarcasm.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for double posting earlier


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being too late.


----------



## envirotex

Banned for being on time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because early is on time; on time is too late.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for late-shaming


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for late-shaming


Banned for shame shaming.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for getting a Shirley &amp; Co. song suck in my head.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for blame-shifting


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for staying on topic


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for staying on topic


Banned for inferring there is a topic.


----------



## aog

Banned for not reading the stated topic.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

aog said:


> Banned for not reading the stated topic.


Banned for redundancy.


----------



## User1

Banned for playing the game you "don't like to play"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because he's playing in protest.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because he's playing in protest.


Banned for being correct.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for quoting


----------



## User1

Banned for banning me for what somebody else did!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for expecting anything else from this game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for setting expectations.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for setting expectations.


Banned for not meeting them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for providing non-constructive feedback


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because constructive feedback isn’t considered an essential service by the government.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because constructive feedback isn’t considered an essential service by the government.


Banned for being too verbose.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for needing me to talk with little words.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for needing me to talk with little words.


oops i quoted

but banned for still not being structural


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because just because I’m not structural doesn’t mean I can’t have integrity.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for bad engineering jokes


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you know you love ‘em.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for telling him who to love


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for telling him who to love


Banned because you mean what.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for being the grammar police.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning a fellow Washingtonian.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for banning a fellow Washingtonian.


Banned for casting WA opprobrium.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for making me look up a word.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Banned for making me look up a word.


Banned for not being a sesquipedalian.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for using sesquipedalian wrong.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for using “wrong” incorrectly.


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for nitpicking a nitpicker.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Banned for nitpicking a nitpicker.


Banned because I did not use it incorrectly.


----------



## thekzieg

Audi driver said:


> Banned because I did not use it incorrectly.


Banned for apparently not knowing the difference between a noun and an adjective.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Banned for apparently not knowing the difference between a noun and an adjective.


Banned for your pedestrian understanding of grammar and how to properly employ adjectives as nouns.

http://myenglishgrammar.com/lesson-3-adjectives/4-adjectives-function-as-nouns.html


----------



## thekzieg

Banned for being on the losing end of this matter.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I have objective evidence of being correct.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because objectivity requires more than one party.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for jumping in on a 2 person conversations


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for pointing out my bad habits.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not defending yourself


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because he's indefensible.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because ouch.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being a wimp.


----------



## User1

banned for missing my selfie


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for being selfieish.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for inventing words


----------



## Fisherman504

Y'all miss me?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for using @RBHeadge PE's avatar but still maintaining my basic profile information.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for ignoring their discipline.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being gone for so long


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> banned for missing my selfie


Banned for not sending it to me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> banned for missing my selfie


Banned for fudgey reacts.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> banned for missing my selfie


Banned for acting in an hostile manner.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for performing multiple bans on the same person for the same post.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for fudgey reacts.


Banned because fudgey reacts increase your rep, so stop complaining.


----------



## aog

Banned for performing multiple bans on the same person for the same post.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for presuming the rules apply to me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for presuming the rules apply to me.


banned for having a clone


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> banned for having a clone


Banned because you'd better check your facts...


----------



## Fisherman504

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because you'd better check your facts...


Banned because I am your clone.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Fisherman504 said:


> Banned because I am your clone.


Banned for ridiculously dumb cloning no matter who it is you emulate.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for banning @Fisherman504 for an excellent reason


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for ridiculous reason ban.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for taking so long to come up with a reason to ban @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not keeping my name out yo mouth


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for wanting to be nameless.


----------



## aog

Banned for being nameless.  (E'rybody: "Is it "Chey"?", Chey: "NMN")


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because there are several people on this board who can attest to the fact that I do, in fact, have a name.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for losing your aura of mystery.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because no one has been banned in this thread in over a month.


----------



## aog

Banned for breaking the streak.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because I wanted to ban people but my "follow" for this thread mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## aog

Banned for unfollowing this thread.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because I didn't. This thread unfollowed me


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for hitting a new low.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning him at his new low.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because only in soviet Russia do thread unfollow you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for posting nonsensical sentences.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for letting the joke go over your head.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for implying that jokes are birds.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for ignoring the possibility that he's just very short.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I hate to make assumptions about people I’ve never met in person, especially if such an assumption might be insulting.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for making assumptions about things that go over heads instead.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being tricky.


----------



## aog

Banned for making assumptions about someone you've never met in person.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for assuming we haven't met.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because when you _assume_ you make an _ass_ out of _u_ and _me_


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banned for using profanity


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ryankon518 said:


> Banned for using profanity


Banned because profanity is encouraged.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because frick that shoot.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because frick that shoot.


Banned for posting nonsense


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because profanity is nonsense, too.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because profanity is nonsense, too.


Banned because the reality is the words, while versatile, are quite well defined and can be used sensically.


----------



## aog

Banned for assuming your reality is the same as others'.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

aog said:


> Banned for assuming your reality is the same as others'.


Banned for an awesome response


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for an awesome response


Banned for quoting in your response.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

aog said:


> Banned for assuming your reality is the same as others'.


Banned for being in the wrong reality.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for banning someone other than the previous poster


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for banning someone other than the previous poster


Banned because I banned the previous poster.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I banned you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because I banned you.


Banned for not doing more to get me killed in mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for the same.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for the same.


Banned because I've done all I can.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banned for not trying hard enough


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ryankon518 said:


> Banned for not trying hard enough


Banned for being mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for also being mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you are still not boring, even if a certain Cheb did an idiotic move.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not being an uncertain Cheb.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for enforcing subjective moral relativism.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for the appearance of backing moral absolutism.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I'm confirming it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being philosophical


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for being philosophical


Banned for not.


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not.


Banned for naught.


----------



## aog

Banned for no reasoning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

aog said:


> Banned for no reasoning.


Banned for capriciousness.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banned for not using English


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for enforcing a single language


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for giving him any semblance of power.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not empowering the new guy


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being the new guy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not hazing the new guy


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not appreciating the new guy


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banned for sticking up for the new guy


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Dothracki said:


> Banned for sticking up for the new guy


Banned for not knowing English when you see it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for criticizing grammar.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making this game too hard.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for wanting this game to be easy


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for wizardry.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you're a wizard, Harry.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because you're a wizard, Harry.


Banned because I'm neither a wizard, nor hairy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned because I'm neither a wizard, nor hairy.


Banned your failure to deny that your name is "Harry" might give me a hint about your identity.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned your failure to deny that your name is "Harry" might give me a hint about your identity.


Banned. That's Dirty Harry to you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Banned. That's Dirty Harry to you.


Banned, with a 44 magnum.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not knowing generations.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because who knows what the generation after mine is called, anyway????


----------



## aog

Banned for not being the youngest generation.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being old


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for age discrimination.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I’m trying to see if this site works


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for beta testing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because your avatar is slightly cut off


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banned for assuming that wasn't on purpose​


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for bad text formatting​


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for trying to be ironic


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I succeeded at being ironic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spoiler



Banned for discovering the spoiler tag no long works


----------



## Mystori

RBHeadge PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for discovering the spoiler tag no long works


Banned for sleuthing.


----------



## aog

Banned for mystery.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for unknown reasons.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banned for banning without reason


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki said:


> Banned for banning without reason


Banned because that is a false statement. "Unknown" reason is not the same as "no" reason.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned foemr using two sentences.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not proofreading.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for acting like a teacher.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because teachers are one of the backbones of a healthy society (My metaphorical society has multiple backbones), and we should all strive to act like them.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for talking to much


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not being clear about who "much" is.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I think, therefore I am.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because robots have no soul


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because thinking requires a brain, not a soul.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for making me think about deep stuff.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banned because philosophy is the reason science*, math, and engineering* exists


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for making me think about that statement too.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being unwilling to think


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

banned for criticizing his decision not to be


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for fake news.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for bad clichès


----------



## Fisherman504

Banned for using expensive words.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because identity theft is also expensive.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for giving a bad banning reason


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because it was an excellent reason.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for speaking the truth.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Banned for speaking the truth.


Banned because I didn't realize that wasn't @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned because I didn't realize that wasn't @RBHeadge PE


Banned for banning me for your own mistakes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for playing the blame game.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for discouraging gaming in the games subforum


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for discouraging gaming in the games subforum


Banned for being copied.


----------



## aog

Banned for being original.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banned for discouraging originality


----------



## Roarbark

Band.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for blatant misspelling, and for not providing a sufficient name.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for multiple single post bannings.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because “multiple single” is mutually exclusive of itself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for no reason at all


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned with reason which I refuse to disclose.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned with reason which I refuse to disclose.


Banned for each and every aforementioned reason.


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> Banned for each and every aforementioned reason.


Banned because not all aforementioned reasons apply to NikR's aforementioned post.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for generalizing.


----------



## aog

Banned for being anti-military.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for puns


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because I didn't get the pun until you pointed it out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for missing the pun.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for missing the pun.


Banned because your name isn't Don.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Banned because your name isn't Don.


Banned for narrowing down the list.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for narrowing down the list.


Banned because your name isn't secret anymore


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned because your name isn't secret anymore


Banned because it's still a secret from the perspective of this forum.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because it's still a secret from the perspective of this forum.


Banned for not connecting with me on LinkedIn.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not connecting with me on LinkedIn.


Banned because that has now been rectified.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because that has now been rectified.


Banned for never telling me we went to the same school!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I've mentioned it on here a few times, but maybe not in this context.


----------



## User1

banned for banning each other just for sake of having a conversation


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for ending it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not continuing anyway.


----------



## aog

Banned for cause.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for effect.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for affect.


----------



## aog

Banned for prefect.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned so I can bump this thread after two weeks of inactivity.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not letting sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because @Unintended Max used to drive an Audi while he P.E.'d.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banned for assuming @Unintended Max drives an audi


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I clearly stated that he USED to drive an audi.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for clarifying


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not ending a sentence with a period


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for also not ending a sentence with a period‽


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for symbolism.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for lewdness.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for losing your P.E.


----------



## aog

Banned for missing a comma.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banned for being a stickler for proper grammar.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned because punctuation is not grammar.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for having the upper hand over us regular engineers without an English degree.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for academic elitism.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for ad hominem.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not knowing syntax is part of grammar.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not paying your syntaxes.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for posting para-sensical sentences.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for changing your name


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being the same.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I'm not a hippo and my name isn't Chris.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for  making dad jokes.


----------



## aog

Banned for using extra space.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not giving me enough space.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being demanding.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for supplying.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for contributing to the destruction of free markets.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for calling Cheb a commie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I live in WA. It's not an entirely unreasonable accusation.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for lying about about WA.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because hyperbole is a frequently-used comical asset.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for confusing hyperbole and hyperbola, which is the actual comical asset.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for confusing hyperbole and hyperbola, which is the actual comical asset.


Banned for confusing "comical" and "conical."


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for thinking a conical hyperbola is an asset.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for getting lost in the argument.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for getting lost with modern day satnav.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for assuming his assets.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for double -ass.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for innuendo.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for outing his innuendo.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it's my job.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because it's my job.


Banned because you're not a mod, ergo not your job.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because my job is to point it out, not to judge on it.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned out of pure judgement.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because your judgement isn't pure


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because my judgement is pure until proven adulterated.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because I haven't banned anyone in a while


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being inactive


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned to activity


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I feel like banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned to activity


Banned to activity hell.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Banned because I feel like banning.


Banned for jumping in.


----------



## leggo PE

Unintended Max said:


> Banned for jumping in.


Banned because I accidentally stole the last banning from you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for stealing


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it's Christmas.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because it's Christmas.


Banned because Christmas has already ended in some timezones.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned because Christmas has already ended in some timezones.


Banned for ignoring the 12 days of Christmas.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned for ignoring the 12 days of Christmas.


Banned for wanting to drag out a dreadful holiday.


----------



## York

Banned for holiday shaming someone


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

York said:


> Banned for holiday shaming someone


Banned for thinking that's a thing.


----------



## NikR_PE

Unintended Max said:


> Banned for thinking that's a thing.


Banned for gatekeeping "things".


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned for gatekeeping "things".


Banned for not realizing I was banning thinking.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because a ban on thinking is the source or our current problems


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned because a ban on thinking is the source or our current problems


Banned for typo


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because it's a new year.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned because it's a new year.


Banned for assuming use of the Gregorian calendar


----------



## Lumber Jim

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for assuming use of the Gregorian calendar


Banned for trying to extend the last one...


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I need a good reason not to!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not having a reason


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being demanding.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for not saying enough philosophical stuff.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for expecting too much.


----------



## pbrme

RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for expecting too much.


Banned for passive-aggressiveness.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for aggressive passiveness


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because the world can be a violent place.


----------



## pbrme

Banned for coming at it like a spider monkey.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned because I have no idea what that means.


----------



## pbrme

Roarbark said:


> Banned because I have no idea what that means.


Banned for blissful ignorance.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for thinking ignorance is blissful when it's actually quite stressful.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Banned for bursting my bubble!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned because no one had posted in this thread for over two weeks.


----------



## NikR_PE

banned because no one had posted in this thread for over two weeks.... but you did.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for criticizing others' fixes to problems.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because it’s Friday, and why not?


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not letting folks enjoy the weekend


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for allowing someone else to influence your happiness.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

banned for denigrating influencers


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for posting multiple times in multiple threads within a couple of minutes (suspish).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned because we haven't started a new round of mafia yet


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Banned because I'm bored and you mentioned the Mafia game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because yall are getting off topic


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for misspelling y'all when you meant y'alls.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Banned for misspelling y'all when you meant y'alls.


Banned for trying to correct a southerner about the proper use of yall... and for being wrong!


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for pushing away those who love you.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banning for telling people how to live


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for posting half a dozen times in half a dozen different threads within half a dozen minutes.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being an engineer yet not removing the common factor 'half a dozen' outside parenthesis.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for thinking that engineers are grammar experts.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because that was a math reference.


----------



## lasagna pe

Banned because you meant maths.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for not using American English.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for forcing people to comply with America's arbitrary standards


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I don't care who started it; I'm gonna finish it!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because that is a bad strategy to have towards engineering projects and chewing gum.


----------



## pbrme

Banned because I'm all out of bubble gum.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not having someone on your staff bring your Juicy Fruit.


----------



## pbrme

Banned for posting a youtubes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being from the PNW (seriously, who lives there anyway?)


----------



## pbrme

We're probably closer than you think.

Banned for mocking the PNW.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for Portland


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for putting a bird on it.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned because it's Friday and I feel like it.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for ruining the Friday vibe


----------



## pbrme

Banned for harshing the gnar.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

pbrme said:


> Banned for harshing the gnar.


Banned for making up words/phrases.


----------



## pbrme

Banned for urban illiteracy


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for ignorance shaming.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I miss you!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having bad aim.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for reopening old wounds.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being metaphorical


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because "meta" is taken and they're not likely to give that up for at least several million dollars.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for defending "meta".


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for putting quotation marks around, and not capitalizing, Meta.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being a grammar and punctuation nerd.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because that is a good thing that should be encouraged.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because where is @Road Guy


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for veiled allegations!


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I bet you really meant it


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for going to a dark place


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being placeist!


----------



## steel

Banned for being offended


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not supporting the elimination of placeism.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being pro-elimination.


----------



## steel

Banned for being anti-banning


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for assuming pro-elimination is the opposite of anti-banning


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for writing convoluted sentences.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for dominating the "Latest Posts" column.


----------



## steel

Banned for shaming the God of EB


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for deifying a regular (awesome) guy.


----------



## steel

Banned for defending dirty lyin' duran


----------



## steel

Banned myself for double posting.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being masochistic


----------



## steel

Banned for using a word I didn't know, making me look it up, then get disgusted with myself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> Banned for using a word I didn't know, making me look it up, then get disgusted with myself.


Banned because you did know the word; you just didn't know you knew the word. You've heard of S&M before (Sadism and Masochism).


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned because you did know the word; you just didn't know you know the word. You've heard of S&M before (Sadism and Masochism).


Banned because NCEES hasn't told me I'm a professional engineer yet.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for making me explain myself in another thread


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for feeling obligated to explain yourself.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for being a proponent of obfuscation,


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for copying!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for not COPYBASE.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because all your base are belong to us.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for using an awesome yet irrelevant reference.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Banned because first amendment rights


----------



## steel

Banned because although you may have the right, you lack the capacity.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned because a civil shouldn't talk about capacitance.


----------



## steel

Banned for not understanding load capacity.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for continuing to talk about capacitance as a civil.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for killing the thread.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for keeping this thread alive but not playing mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for trying to force someone to do something they don't want to do.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because suggestion is not forcing.


----------



## steel

Banned for not knowing that he wasn't forcing OR suggesting, just stating an obvious and true fact.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Banned for not acknowledging the clear calculated intention behind Duran's ban.


----------



## steel

Banned for calculating things after 5 pm on a Friday.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> Banned for calculating things after 5 pm on a Friday.


Banned for assuming a time zone


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for making assumptions.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for making an ass out of u


----------



## steel

banned for cutting it short.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning.


----------



## steel

Banned for being hypocritical


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for undisclosed reasons


----------



## steel

Banned for too much displacement in your avatar


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for too much displacement in YOUR avatar.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not enough displacement in your avatar.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because any further displacement on my avatar might be considered NSFW.


----------



## steel

Banned for not banning yourself for that.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for having an avatar who stabs his own head.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for mentioning avatars.


----------



## steel

Banned for not having a real avatar.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for avatar shaming.


----------



## steel

Banned for not avatar shaming.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for having an avatar where the mascot stabs his own head.


----------



## steel

Banned for banning me for the same reason twice


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for reminding me of my poor memory.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for forgetting you have a poor memory


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Banned for trivializing amnesia


----------



## steel

Banned for not having an avatar


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for changing you username


----------



## steel

Banned for name-shaming my name-changing


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

steelnole15 said:


> Banned for name-shaming my name-changing


banned for avatar-shaming @eng_girl95


----------



## steel

Banned for ban-shaming my avatar-shaming


----------



## leggo PE

Banned as it’s the first ban of 2022!


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for denying me the first ban.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I gave you a full 2 days plus to take said first ban!


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for assuming I'm that efficient.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for implying you could ever be described as efficient.


----------



## steel

Banned for judging his efficient-ness.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for using made up words.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not recognizing that all words are made up.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for inferring that all made up words are equal.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Banned for caring more about English than math.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned because maths.


----------



## steel

Banned for hating maths.


----------



## beccabun PE

Banned for using the british term for math.


----------



## steel

Banned for assuming I'm not allowed to use my British ancestry.

LAWLZ


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for asserting your heritage privilege.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I just learned you can blur out text!!! And that's that.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for making me squint.


----------



## steel

Banned for living in a trash can.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for dwelling shaming.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

steelnole15 said:


> Banned for living in a trash can.


Banned for playing mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning twice. Also banned for dissing the Mafia.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being the mafia don. Down with MAFIA!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for massacring my boy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having a weak boy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because there is strength in numbers.


----------



## steel

Banned because it's not the size of your army, it's how you use it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I think you're mixing metaphors.


----------



## steel

Banned for hating metaphors


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for missing the opportunity to coin the term “Metaphorphobia”


----------



## steel

Ban myself for the same reason.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for self banning but not being actually banned.


----------



## steel

Banned because your username is on two lines instead of one.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for not capitalizing your username.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for capitalism.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for socialism.


----------



## steel

Banned for Marxism


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for capitalizing marxism.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

steelnole15 said:


> Banned for Marxism


Banned for getting banned.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for banning someone twice in a row.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DLD PE said:


> Banned for banning someone twice in a row.


Banned for not being banned twice in a row.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you’re too cool for school!


----------



## steel

Banned for never sharing those yummy looking pretzels in your avatar. (is that what they are? I don't know lol)


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for wanting me to share what would definitely be several years old soft pretzels, as if I even had any left at this point.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Banned for wanting me to share what would definitely be several years old soft pretzels, as if I even had any left at this point.


Banned because I went to school.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Banned because I went to school.


Banned because it wasn't a real school. (I know because I was there)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because it wasn't a real school. (I know because I was there)


Banned because you didn't graduate from the same school I did.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned because it wasn't a real school. (I know because I was there)


Also banned because it was a real school when I was there. If It wasn't when you were there that would be your fault.


----------



## steel

Banned for double banning. You have a real problem with that. We're here to help!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

steelnole15 said:


> Banned for double banning. You have a real problem with that. We're here to help!


Banned for still being here after being banned.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Also banned because it was a real school when I was there. If It wasn't when you were there that would be your fault.


Banned for being in denial.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for trying to force someone into reality.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because if I am, why am I not wet?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for...not wetting yourself?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for...not wetting yourself?


Banned because that's gross.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for...not wetting yourself?


Banned for


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DLD PE said:


> Banned for trying to force someone into reality.


Unbanned for announcing me winner.


----------



## steel

Banned for always assuming you won. Cause the game. You lost it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

steelnole15 said:


> Banned for always assuming you won. Cause the game. You lost it.


Banned for baseless claims about me.


----------



## steel

Banned cause I'm never baseless. I have bases for days.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for posting patently false information.


----------



## steel

Banned for not knowing what I have or don't have.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for ungood grammar.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for an entertaining exchange.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being entertained


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for oppressing entertainment.


----------



## steel

Banned for not joining the entertainment police. 
Come to the dark side, we have cookies.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for meme-ing.


----------



## djl PE

Banned for making up a word.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for doing the equivalent of telling a bee not to buzz.


----------



## steel

Banned for bringing bees into this.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not bringing birds.


----------



## steel

Banned because birds and bees are not a good couple.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you should try telling that to hundreds of years' worth of parents.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for suggesting an impossible task.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for recognizing the plight of all engineers.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for generalizing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for specifying.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for specifying @jean15paul_PE .


----------



## steel

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because engineers make lots of cents.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for poor reading skills.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for poor humor skills.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for thinking poor reading skills are funny.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning laughing at oneself.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being so quick to ban.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for having a plank in your eye.


----------



## DLD PE

Unbanned for reminding me to do planks.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for forgetting and neglecting your core


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for being so harsh.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for


Spoiler



not making/baking spice cakes.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being a spoiler.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not defending Leggo.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because Legos were my favorite toy growing up.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for defending the wrong Leggo.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for assigning correctness to the two Leg(g)os


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for shaming assignments.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for shaming shaming


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for shaming shaming shaming.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for beating me to it.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I am honored to be the intended and unintended subject of so many previous bans, and I simply can’t help myself.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being unintended.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for wishing you were me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I'm full of pipe dreams.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning me for some quality about yourself.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I'm tired and don't feel like processing the entirety of that ban.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being part of the processing shortage.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being essential.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for making assumptions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because my assumptions were well-documented and acceptable for the problem being solved.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for assuming your assumptions are acceptable.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for mentioning the banned thing.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for epic banning.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for self banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for redundant ban.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for creating the situation where banning you was redundant.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for a wordy ban.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for posting your wordle score.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for apparently not knowing what wordle is


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for continuing to play mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for not playing mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for BEING mafia


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for assuming I'm mafia when I'm not.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Both of you are banned for playing Mafia in the wrong forum.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for thinking there is a correct forum.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because this is a postmodern society. Nothing is correct and everything is correct.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned because it's PoMo to you, but PoPoMo to me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for living in a time period that doesn't yet exist.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being periodist.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for making up a word.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because we've been over this about made up words before.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for opening up old wounds.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for suggesting that perpetrator was ME!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because perpetrators are never ME's ... it's always those EEs


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being technically correct.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for agreeing with his assertion even though it was correct.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because... WTH, over.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being over it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for missing a CB radio reference.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I'm a millennial and I have no idea what a radio is.


----------



## steel

banned for making fun of radios


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for defending outdated technology.


----------



## steel

Banned for thinking radios, which come standard in every new vehicle, are outdated.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I use an aux cable.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having to google what "no soap radio" is.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for googling dirty radio.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Banned for googling dirty radio.


Banned for not getting it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because I didn't get it either.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned because I didn't get it either.


Banned because that's the joke.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for confusing the heck out of me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for having had heck in you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not having a heck in you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for never being confused.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for taking more than 10 days to ban someone.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## steel

Banned for ban-shaming


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for iron-y.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it's not iron-e.


----------



## steel

banned for misusing the material iron


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for hoarding acceptable iron usage.


----------



## steel

Banned cause it's in my blood as both a human and a structural engineer


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for having rebar in your blood


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for kink shaming.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because in the Slovakian goalie in the Olympic’s U.S. men’s hockey game yesterday was named Rybar, and for at least the second period, one of the commentators kept pronouncing his name like “rebar”, which had me thinking about work when all I wanted to do was NOT think about work.


----------



## steel

Banned because you're clearly upset at the wrong person


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because @leggo PE is NEVER upset.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I wish it were true!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for wishing that you never got upset, and not accepting that it's a necessary emotion in life.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for trying to tell people what not to wish for.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for posting up something I agree with!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being agreeable.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for never visiting.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because one of these days, I just might.


----------



## steel

Banned for not finishing that sentence.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I just finished early.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for threatening me.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for demanding visitation rights.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for joining Cheby to gang up on me.


----------



## steel

Banned for playing the victim


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for blaming the victim


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being the victim.


----------



## steel

Banned for victimizing


----------



## PeeWee

Banned for identifying a victim


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being late to the game.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for keeping track of time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not banning @Unintended Max P.E. for banning someone for jumping in and having fun.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being able to keep my username out of your posts.


----------



## steel

Banned for making this all about you


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for shaming narcissism.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for using ANOTHER shaming ban.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for shaming another using ban.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for banning without me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for playing mafia instead.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for not playing mafia.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I was kicked out of mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because you're welcome to come back to mafia


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because why would I want to?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because you miss your mafia friends but you won't admit it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I have no mafia friends.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for forgetting me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I remembered you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> OK trying a new one out..
> 
> Your objective is to ban the poster above you..
> 
> for example
> 
> Post 1. Game Starting Post
> 
> Post 2. Banned for starting the stupidest thraad known to eb.com
> 
> Post 3. Banned for spelling thread wrong
> 
> Post 4. etc, etc, etc,
> 
> and you have to quote the previous thread.......


Banned for starting this game and not finishing it.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for trying to end the stupidest thread known to engineerboards.com


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for thinking this thread is stupid, yet still participating.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for only participating in threads you don't think are stupid.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for knowingly and willingly participating in stupid threads.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for assuming what I know and am free to do.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because human freedom is the most basic of assumptions.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for your privileged thinking.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for assuming to know what I think.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for keeping secrets.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for very sophisticated banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for engaging in sophistry.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for banning so many people in one week.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being one of them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## steel

Banned for taking this long to come back to this thread.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being here earlier yourself.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being here earlier.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for double post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for not allowing him the option to triple post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for encouraging bad behavior.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Banned for encouraging bad behavior.



Banned for defining bad behavior.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for leaving bad behavior undefined


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for asking for specifics!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for playing wordle.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being random.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being incorrect.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for ruinating this game.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for self-banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for keeping this game going.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being hypocritical


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not having told me not to be earlier.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for having a bad memory.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for pretending to be @RBHeadge PE , apparently.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for having a bad memory.


Banned because I don't remember what you're talking about.


----------



## steel

Banned because none of your three eyes blink at the same time and it's creepy


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being a beam structure.


----------



## steel

Banned for shaming structural engineers


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for sophistry.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for fallacious arguing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for adult content.


----------



## steel

Banned for being childish


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning other members.


----------



## steel

Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for accusations with no corroborative proof.


----------



## steel

Banned for being a bad lawyer.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for altering documents and still only condemning yourself.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you’re the best!


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for playing favorites.


----------



## steel

Banned for not being their favorite.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for discriminating.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for using "discriminating" in one context when most people mean it in another context.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for thinking I am thinking about that wrong.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not being the best.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for refusing to pass out participation trophies.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And I’m sorry, I had to do this one…


jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for using "discriminating" in one context when most people mean it in another context.


Banned for prejudice against the minority definition.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And I’m sorry, I had to do this one…
> 
> Banned for prejudice against the minority definition.


Banned for being sorry.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for not really being sorry.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because that wasn't my claim.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for general lack of spam.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for ranking lack of spam so high.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because spamming is fun!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned because other people spamming gives me FOMO


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because you failed to realize that anyone can spam!


----------



## steel

Banned for giving out failing grades.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because you can't succeed without some failure.


----------



## steel

Banned for making sense!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making me self conscious about my B.O.


----------



## steel

Banned for making no sense. TOPSIES!


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for unclaimed TOPSIES!


----------



## steel

Banned because that's a spam thread thing!


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because spam is for everyone!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for overlooking my awful dad joke at the bottom of the previous page.


----------



## DLD PE

I thought it was great!

Banned for self-depracating.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for breaking form.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for trying to mold me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because cheese IS mold, after all.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being cheesy.


----------



## steel

Banned for being trashy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being steely, but not Dan.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being neither steely nor dan


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for no period.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Banned for no period.


Banned for expecting a period at the end of an incomplete sentence.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for suggesting your sentence wasn't complete.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Banned because spam is for everyone!


Banned for spam.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being impatient.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Banned for being impatient.


Banned for only vaguely knowing where you're located.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being vague.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for patently false accusations.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for lurking in the mafia thread but not playing.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for playing mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because i am not


----------



## DLD PE

Banned because you're not.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for naught.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for starting that game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not starting the game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for not finishing it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for conscripting a slave to do work you should be doing.


----------



## steel

Banned for not being P.C.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because being anti-slavery is very PC.


----------



## steel

Banned for suggesting slavery in the first place.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

steel said:


> Banned for suggesting slavery in the first place.


Banned because that would be Cheby, not me.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for the obvious.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for being obvious.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned! obviously.


----------



## DLD PE

Obviously you have been banning.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for being oblivious.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for enjoying _*Oblivion*_


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for the Elder Scrolls reference (which, sadly, I've never played).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for thinking my Oblivion movie reference is an Elder Scrolls video game reference.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not inviting @DLD PE to play with you.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for calling out @jean15paul_PE for playing with himself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for shaming a perfectly natural activity


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because "natural" doesn't mean legal in all contexts.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for projecting.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for rejecting.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning @NikR_PE . Be nice!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because I am nice.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning me because of one of your personal traits.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for no reason, other than it's a banning game.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being lazy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for pointing out laziness.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for not being lazy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for assuming


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because some engineering problems require reasonable assumptions.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for assuming that the assumption was reasonable.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for assuming i know what is reasonable.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for secret reasons.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Banned for keeping secrets.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for gossip.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning @vhab49_PE .


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being a townie.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for discussing other threads here.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for discouraging discussion.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because banning discourages discussion.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because this is getting discouraging.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being easily discouraged.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

banned for discouraging being easily discouraged.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not being self motivated enough to not get discouraged.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for not being self motivated enough to not get discouraged.


Banned for run-on sentences.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for running and not walking.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DLD PE said:


> Banned for running and not walking.



Banned for walking and not Chillin


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for chillin like a villain


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for missing the opportunity to make a Netflix and Chill joke.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because that's lewd.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because it never stopped anyone on this forum before...


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because chillin’ above reminds me of blue mountains.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for making me think of "Blue Mountain State".


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned for making me think of the Blue Ridge Mountains.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making me think of the blue mountains near where I live.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for everyone missing the reference to Coors Light.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned because we're a PBR family.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because Spacedust.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for doing drugs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because caffeine is legal. And so is weed, at least in our state.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Banned because caffeine is legal. And so is weed, at least in our state.


Banned for being braggadocios.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for having strong legs on account of all your jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for reminding me of the movie Office Space


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not wanting to be reminded of a such a great flick.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned because we find it's always better to ban people on a Friday. Studies have statistically shown that there's less chance of an incident if you do it at the end of the week.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for bs.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for going too long without banning people.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for fearing silence


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for fearing silence


Banned for misconstruing @DLD PE 's ban.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being confused all the time.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for stalking @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for fearing silence


Banned for editing your post.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for a misapplied ban.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for confusing @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Unbanned!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banning @DLD PE for liking my posts!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for regularly breaking the rules


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Banned for regularly breaking the rules


Banned for lying!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for being accusatory.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for happenstance.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banning @tj_PE for not playing this game.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for banning out of turn


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for trying to force us to adopt new rules.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because speak for yourself.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I was speaking for myself, just also everyone else.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Banned because I was speaking for myself, just also everyone else.


Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for being chaotic


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not embracing chaos theory.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being abrasive, instead of embrasive.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for name calling.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Banned for mis-banning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for assuming the ban's gender.


----------



## NikR_PE

Banned for being triggered.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being anti second amendment.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for confusing comma usage.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> Banned for confusing me.


Banned for not knowing the history of the 2nd amendment, and the controversary over whether it contains 2 commas or 3, and how the courts said that would that completely changes the meeting.








How A Comma Gave Americans The Right To Own Guns


The Supreme Court struck down D.C.'s ban on hand guns, the strictest gun control law to date, because of a comma.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not knowing basic grammar.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for posting a photo of a well balanced breakfast that does not show a well balanced breakfast.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not knowing a well balanced breakfast when you see one.


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for not dividing the above pictured breakfast in two (by volume) and putting it on a classic set of balance scales to see if the breakfast actually is balanced or not.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because who's to say I haven't?


----------



## leggo PE

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## DLD PE

Banned for not remembering me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for expecting to be remembered


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Yeah... especially since I did in fact (as evidenced by my post) remember @DLD PE .


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Yeah... especially since I did in fact (as evidenced by my post) remember @DLD PE .


Banned for not banning the previous poster


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for trying to get yourself banned.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Banned for getting yourself banned.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not participating enough.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for making assumptions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because we've been here before.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because we want to be here. This is the good place.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because the best place is where there's food. I'm hungry.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned because the best place is the mafia game. There's food there. I promise.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for lying about food


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because he wasn't lying. We all eat up the mafia game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for mafia references in the banning game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for banning references in the mafia game


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I was just doing what the NCEES did.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for giving in to peer pressure.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for banning a peer.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for making fun of a person's incontinence.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because I will make fun of a person no matter what continent they're on.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for going to the ends of the earth to make fun of someone.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banned because Earth has no ends since it's an oblate spheroid.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because that's just a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being a flat earther.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being a non-believer.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because clearly you haven't talked with my pastor.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned for missing out on the obvious smash mouth joke opportunity.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Banned for assuming everyone knows Smash Mouth


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because basically everyone knows, but no one cares.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for being wrong apparently.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for taking so long.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for taking so short.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> Banned for taking so short.


Banned for an undeclared name change


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Banned because he's technically always been Audi Driver P.E. on this thread.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for being technical.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned because engineers are technical by definition.


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for trying to define me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Banned for not accepting who you are.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Banned for being too accepting of who you are.


----------

